# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Исследование антивирусов 3

## Geser

В общем думал я думал как сделать более-менее объекривную оценку антивирусов, и кое что придумал. Вот в эту тему прошу всех постить результаты проверки зверей которые были пойманы исключительно ручками. Т.е. которых не видел установленный на компютере антивирус. Так выборка будет по настоящему случайной.

Постить в эту тему результаты проверки файлов исключительно пойманных руками на компьютерах.

*Не* постить результаты проверки файлов найденных на других сайтах или в коллекциях. 
*Не* постить результаты проверки файлов изначально найденных антивирусом.

Предыдущие результаты:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2582

Продолжение темы:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5802

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 12/31/2005 at 19:52:26
 (CET) after scanning the file "load.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result	
AntiVir		6.33.0.70	12.31.2005	no virus found	
Avast		4.6.695.0	12.30.2005	no virus found	
AVG		718		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Avira		6.33.0.70	12.31.2005	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2		12.31.2005	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		12.31.2005	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV		devel-20051123	12.29.2005	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		12.31.2005	Trojan.Spambot	
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	12.30.2005	Win32/Dcomspam.4xg!Trojan	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.1.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
Ewido		3.5		12.31.2005	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.54.0.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
F-Prot		3.16c		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Ikarus		0.2.59.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	12.31.2005	no virus found	
McAfee		4663		12.30.2005	no virus found	
NOD32v2		1.1347		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Norman		5.70.10		12.31.2005	no virus found	
Panda		9.0.0.4		12.31.2005	Suspicious file	
Sophos		4.01.0		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0		12.31.2005	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.1.065	12.31.2005	no virus found	
UNA		1.83		12.30.2005	no virus found	
VBA32		3.10.5		12.30.2005	no virus found

----------


## Alexey P.

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 12/31/2005 at 19:56:11
 (CET) after scanning the file "update13.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result	
AntiVir		6.33.0.70	12.31.2005	no virus found	
Avast		4.6.695.0	12.30.2005	no virus found	
AVG		718		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Avira		6.33.0.70	12.31.2005	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2		12.31.2005	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		12.31.2005	no virus found	
ClamAV		devel-20051123	12.29.2005	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		12.31.2005	Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy	
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	12.30.2005	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.1.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
Ewido		3.5		12.31.2005	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.54.0.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
F-Prot		3.16c		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Ikarus		0.2.59.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	12.31.2005	no virus found	
McAfee		4663		12.30.2005	no virus found	
NOD32v2		1.1347		12.30.2005	Win32/Spy.Goldun.NE	
Norman		5.70.10		12.31.2005	no virus found	
Panda		9.0.0.4		12.31.2005	Suspicious file	
Sophos		4.01.0		12.30.2005	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0		12.31.2005	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.1.065	12.31.2005	no virus found	
UNA		1.83		12.30.2005	no virus found	
VBA32		3.10.5		12.30.2005	Trojan.Win32.Spy.Goldun.NE

----------


## Sanja_Guest

"avz00001.dta.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.70 01.02.2006 BDS/Delf.ald.1 
Avast 4.6.695.0 12.30.2005 Win32:Trojano-2997 
AVG 718 01.02.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.70 01.01.2006 BDS/Delf.ald.1 
BitDefender 7.2 01.01.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 12.31.2005 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.02.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 01.02.2006 Trojan.Proxy.636 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 01.01.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.1.0 01.01.2006 Win32/Soclaip.H 
Ewido 3.5 01.02.2006 Backdoor.Delf.ald 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 12.31.2005 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.01.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 12.31.2005 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.02.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Delf.ald 
McAfee 4664 01.01.2006 Proxy-Raser 
NOD32v2 1.1348 01.02.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 12.31.2006 W32/DLoader.NUJ 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.01.2006 Trj/Jupillites.B 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.02.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 01.02.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.2.067 01.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 12.30.2005 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.01.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Delf.ald

----------


## Alexey P.

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/02/2006 at 13:56:25
 (CET) after scanning the file "nwfa32.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result	
AntiVir		6.33.0.70	01.02.2006	Worm/Robobot	
Avast		4.6.695.0	12.30.2005	Win32:Robobot-AU	
AVG		718		01.02.2006	no virus found	
Avira		6.33.0.70	01.02.2006	Worm/Robobot	
BitDefender	7.2		01.01.2006	Dropped:Generic.Malware.SM.CBC81274	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		12.31.2005	no virus found	
ClamAV		devel-20051123	01.02.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		01.02.2006	DLOADER.IRC.Trojan	
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	01.01.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.1.0	01.01.2006	Win32/Boxed!generic	
Ewido		3.5		01.02.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.54.0.0	12.31.2005	no virus found	
F-Prot		3.16c		01.01.2006	could be infected with an unknown virus	
Ikarus		0.2.59.0	12.31.2005	Backdoor.Win32.Robobot.P	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	01.02.2006	no virus found	
McAfee		4664		01.01.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2		1.1348		01.02.2006	a variant of Win32/Robobot	
Norman		5.70.10		12.31.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda		9.0.0.4		01.02.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos		4.01.0		01.02.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0		01.02.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.2.067	01.02.2006	no virus found	
UNA		1.83		12.30.2005	Win32.CRYPT.virus	
VBA32		3.10.5		01.01.2006	suspected of Backdoor.xBot.7

----------


## pig

Это я специально не ловил, его почтовый сервер в карантин запихал - как подозрительнное на спам, потому что под прикрытием gmail.com какой только дряни не шлют.

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/04/2006 at 20:03:54 (CET) after scanning the file "user-mail25325_gmail.com_19357_2600407921_2.eml" file.

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.74 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 01.03.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 01.03.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.74 01.04.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 01.04.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 01.04.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.04.2006 JS.Feebs.B 
DrWeb 4.33 01.04.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.1.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 01.03.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.04.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4667 01.04.2006 JS/[email protected] 
NOD32v2 1.1351 01.03.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 12.31.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.04.2006 JS/Ider.A.worm 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.2.067 01.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 01.04.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.04.2006 no virus found

----------


## Geser

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/05/2006 at 21:13:06 (CET) after scanning the file "bnmiqvee.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.75 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.75 01.05.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 01.05.2006 Backdoor.RBot.CFU 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 01.05.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.05.2006 Trojan.Spybot-123 
DrWeb 4.33 01.05.2006 Win32.HLLW.MyBot.based 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.1.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 01.05.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.05.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4668 01.05.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1353 01.05.2006 a variant of Win32/Rbot 
Norman 5.70.10 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.05.2006 W32/Gaobot.LSL.worm 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 01.05.2006 W32.Spybot.Worm 
TheHacker 5.9.2.067 01.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 01.05.2006 Win32.CRYPT.virus 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.05.2006 no virus found 



This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/05/2006 at 21:15:37 (CET) after scanning the file "win32ssr.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.75 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.75 01.05.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 01.05.2006 Backdoor.SDBot.AJW 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 01.05.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.05.2006 Trojan.Spybot-123 
DrWeb 4.33 01.05.2006 Win32.HLLW.MyBot.based 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 01.04.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.1.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 01.05.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.04.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.05.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4668 01.05.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1353 01.05.2006 a variant of IRC/SdBot 
Norman 5.70.10 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.05.2006 W32/Sdbot.GCM.worm 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 01.05.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.2.067 01.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 01.05.2006 Win32.CRYPT.virus 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.05.2006 no virus found

----------


## WaterFish

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/18/2006 at 08:57:58 (CET) after scanning the file "winbal.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	

AntiVir	6.33.0.77	01.17.2006	TR/Dldr.Exploit.Worm.A	
Avast	         4.6.695.0	01.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	                 718	01.18.2006	no virus found	
Avira	           6.33.0.77	01.17.2006	TR/Dldr.Exploit.Worm.A	
BitDefender	           7.2	01.18.2006	Trojan.Downloader.Exploit.Worm.A	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	01.18.2006	no virus found	
ClamAVdevel-20051123	01.17.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	    4.33	01.17.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.52	01.18.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	 12.4.2048	01.18.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	             3.5	01.17.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	  2.54.0.0	01.18.2006	PossibleThreat	
F-Prot	 3.16c	01.16.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	      0.2.59.0	01.17.2006	Backdoor.Win32.G_Door.T	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	01.18.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	  4676	01.17.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1369	01.17.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus	
Norman	5.70.10	01.17.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda  	9.0.0.4	01.17.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.01.0	01.18.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	     8.0	01.18.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.2.075	01.17.2006	no virus found	
UNA	           1.83	01.17.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	01.17.2006	suspected of Win32.Trojan.Downloader (http://85.255.114.139/worm.exe))

и другой кусок того же

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/18/2006 at 09:07:45 (CET) after scanning the file "svchost.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	

AntiVir	6.33.0.77	01.17.2006	Worm/Gen.A.17	
Avast	     4.6.695.0	01.17.2006	Win32:RPCexploit	
AVG	             718	01.18.2006	I-Worm/Generic.BX	
Avira	      6.33.0.77	01.17.2006	Worm/Gen.A.17	
BitDefender	      7.2	01.18.2006	Exploit.Based.Worm.Gen	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	01.18.2006	no virus found	
ClamAVdevel-20051123	01.17.2006	Exploit.W32.MS05-039	
DrWeb	   4.33	01.17.2006	DLOADER.Trojan	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.52	01.18.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2048	01.18.2006	Win32/DcomRpc!exploit	
Ewido	             3.5	01.17.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	  2.54.0.0	01.18.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	 3.16c	01.16.2006	could be infected with an unknown virus	
Ikarus	      0.2.59.0	01.17.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	01.18.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	  4676	01.17.2006	Exploit-DcomRpc.gen	
NOD32v2	1.1369	01.17.2006	Win32/Lovsan.P	
Norman	5.70.10	01.17.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda 	9.0.0.4	01.17.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.01.0	01.18.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	     8.0	01.18.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	 5.9.2.075	01.17.2006	no virus found	
UNA	           1.83	01.17.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	01.17.2006	no virus found

----------


## Geser

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/23/2006 at 18:42:47 (CET) after scanning the file "msx.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.77 01.23.2006 TR/Dldr.BHO.E.2 
Avast 4.6.695.0 01.23.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 01.23.2006 Downloader.Generic.PQV 
Avira 6.33.0.77 01.23.2006 TR/Dldr.BHO.E.2 
BitDefender 7.2 01.23.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 01.23.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.21.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 01.23.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.6415 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.57 01.22.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2053 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 01.23.2006 Downloader.BHO.e 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 01.22.2006 W32/BHO.E-dldr 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 01.23.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.E 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.23.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.e 
McAfee 4680 01.23.2006 AdClicker-DW 
NOD32v2 1.1375 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 01.23.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.2.079 01.23.2006 Trojan/Clicker.gen 
UNA 1.83 01.21.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.BHO 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.23.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.e 

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/23/2006 at 19:17:03 (CET) after scanning the file "gtrack.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.77 01.23.2006 TR/Adclicker.BS.3 
Avast 4.6.695.0 01.23.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.77 01.23.2006 TR/Adclicker.BS.3 
BitDefender 7.2 01.23.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 01.23.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.21.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 01.23.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.57 01.22.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2053 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 01.23.2006 Hijacker.Bomka.a 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 01.22.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.23.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Bomka.a 
McAfee 4680 01.23.2006 AdClicker-DW 
NOD32v2 1.1375 01.23.2006 Win32/TrojanClicker.Bomka.A 
Norman 5.70.10 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.23.2006 Troj/Agent-IG 
Symantec 8.0 01.23.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.2.079 01.23.2006 Trojan/Clicker.Bomka.a 
UNA 1.83 01.21.2006 TrojanClicker.Win32.Bomka 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.23.2006 no virus found

----------


## Geser

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 01/24/2006 at 20:49:11 (CET) after scanning the file "msctl32.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.77 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 01.24.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.77 01.24.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 01.24.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 01.24.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20051123 01.24.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 01.24.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.58 01.23.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2054 01.24.2006 Win32/Fanop 
Ewido 3.5 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 01.24.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 01.24.2006 SpamTool.Win32.Mailbot.ad 
McAfee 4681 01.24.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1376 01.23.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.01.0 01.24.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 01.24.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.2.079 01.23.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 01.21.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 01.24.2006 no virus found

----------


## anton_dr

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/02/2006 at 07:08:59 (CET) after scanning the file "mspz.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.81 02.01.2006 HTML/Dldr.Feebs.S.1 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.01.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.01.2006 Worm/Feebs 
Avira 6.33.0.81 02.01.2006 HTML/Dldr.Feebs.S.1 
BitDefender 7.2 02.02.2006 Win32.Worm.Feebs.1.Gen 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.01.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.01.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.01.2006 Win32.HLLM.Graz 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.66 02.02.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2062 02.01.2006 Win32/Feeb.AA 
Ewido 3.5 02.01.2006 Worm.Feebs.ao 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 02.02.2006 W32/Feebs.AO!wm 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.01.2006 W32/Feebs.AB 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.01.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.02.2006 Worm.Win32.Feebs.aq 
McAfee 4687 02.01.2006 W32/[email protected] 
NOD32v2 1.1391 02.01.2006 Win32/Mocalo.AK 
Norman 5.70.10 02.01.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.01.2006 W32/Feebs.AG.worm 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.02.2006 W32/Feebs-Fam 
Symantec 8.0 02.02.2006 W32.Feebs 
TheHacker 5.9.3.088 02.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.01.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.01.2006 Worm.Win32.Feebs.ao


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/02/2006 at 07:12:44 (CET) after scanning the file "mshd" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.81 02.01.2006 HTML/Dldr.Feebs.S.1 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.01.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.01.2006 Worm/Feebs 
Avira 6.33.0.81 02.01.2006 HTML/Dldr.Feebs.S.1 
BitDefender 7.2 02.02.2006 Win32.Worm.Feebs.1.Gen 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.01.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.01.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.01.2006 Win32.HLLM.Graz 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.66 02.02.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2062 02.01.2006 Win32/Feeb.AA 
Ewido 3.5 02.01.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 02.02.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.01.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.01.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.02.2006 Worm.Win32.Feebs.aq 
McAfee 4687 02.01.2006 W32/[email protected] 
NOD32v2 1.1391 02.01.2006 Win32/Mocalo.AK 
Norman 5.70.10 02.01.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.01.2006 W32/Feebs.AG.worm 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.02.2006 W32/Feebs-Fam 
Symantec 8.0 02.02.2006 W32.Feebs 
TheHacker 5.9.3.088 02.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.01.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.01.2006 no virus found

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вот такая гадость сыпется целый день на ящик

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/03/2006 at 15:56:06 (CET) after scanning the file "_.zip" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.0.81	02.03.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	02.01.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	02.02.2006	Worm/Feebs	
Avira	6.33.0.81	02.03.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	02.03.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	02.03.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	02.03.2006	JS.Feebs.I	
DrWeb	4.33	02.03.2006	Win32.HLLM.Graz	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.67	02.03.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2064	02.03.2006	Win32/Feeb!ZIP	
Ewido	3.5	02.03.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.54.0.0	02.03.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	02.03.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	02.03.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	02.03.2006	Worm.Win32.Feebs.at	
McAfee	4688	02.02.2006	JS/Feebs.gen	
NOD32v2	1.1392	02.02.2006	JS/TrojanDownloader.Tivso.gen	
Norman	5.70.10	02.03.2006	JS/Feebs.gen	
Panda	9.0.0.4	02.01.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.02.0	02.03.2006	W32/Feebs-Fam	
Symantec	8.0	02.03.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.3.090	02.03.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	02.02.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	02.03.2006	Trojan-Downloader.JS.Feebs

----------


## Geser

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/07/2006 at 18:04:08 (CET) after scanning the file "itunesff.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.81 02.07.2006 TR/LipGame.G 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.06.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.81 02.07.2006 TR/LipGame.G 
BitDefender 7.2 02.07.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.07.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.07.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.07.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.2163 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.70 02.07.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2068 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.54.0.0 02.07.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.07.2006 Trojan.Win32.LipGame.g 
McAfee 4691 02.07.2006 potentially unwanted program Dialer-RAS 
NOD32v2 1.1397 02.07.2006 a variant of Win32/Dialer.EB 
Norman 5.70.10 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.07.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 02.07.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.3.091 02.06.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.06.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.07.2006 suspected of Downloader.Small.16

----------


## gines

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/11/2006 at 10:26:02 (CET) after scanning the file "spools.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.0.81	02.10.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	02.10.2006	Win32:Trojano-3428	
AVG	718	02.10.2006	BackDoor.Generic2.FFJ	
Avira	6.33.0.81	02.10.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	02.11.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	02.10.2006	Backdoor.Nanspy.c	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	02.09.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	02.10.2006	Trojan.PWS.Banker.1511	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.74	02.11.2006	Win32/Kassbot.G!Worm	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2074	02.10.2006	Win32/Kassbot.R	
Ewido	3.5	02.10.2006	Backdoor.Nanspy.c	
Fortinet	2.54.0.0	02.11.2006	W32/Nanspy.C!bdr	
F-Prot	3.16c	02.09.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	02.10.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Nanspy.C	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	02.11.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Nanspy.c	
McAfee	4694	02.10.2006	PWS-Banker.gen.i	
NOD32v2	1.1403	02.10.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	02.10.2006	W32/Banker.MXK	
Panda	9.0.0.4	02.10.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.02.0	02.11.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	02.11.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.4.094	02.10.2006	Backdoor/Nanspy.c	
UNA	1.83	02.09.2006	Backdoor.Nanspy	
VBA32	3.10.5	02.10.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Nanspy.c

----------


## azza

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/14/2006 at 19:11:04 (CET) after scanning the file "images2.php" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.81 02.14.2006 PCK/Morphine 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.14.2006 May be infected by unknown virus .MPH 
Avira 6.33.0.81 02.14.2006 PCK/Morphine 
BitDefender 7.2 02.14.2006 BehavesLike:Win32.Backdoor 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.13.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.14.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.14.2006 Trojan.Proxy.704 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.75 02.14.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2079 02.14.2006 Win32/Suspect 
Ewido 3.5 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.69.0.0 02.14.2006 W32/NewThreat!Morphine 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.13.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.14.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4696 02.14.2006 New Malware.h 
NOD32v2 1.1407 02.13.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanProxy.Daemonize 
Norman 5.70.10 02.14.2006 W32/Malware 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.14.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.096 02.14.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.13.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.14.2006 suspected of Malware.Agent.115 

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/14/2006 at 19:13:07 (CET) after scanning the file "mswapi.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.81 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.81 02.14.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 02.14.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.13.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.14.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.14.2006 Trojan.PWS.Vipgsm 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.75 02.14.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2079 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.69.0.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.13.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.14.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4696 02.14.2006 Downloader-ASL 
NOD32v2 1.1407 02.13.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.14.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.096 02.14.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.13.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.14.2006 no virus found

----------


## azza

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/15/2006 at 13:37:50 (CET) after scanning the file "Sysbus32.sys" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.0.81 02.15.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.15.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.0.81 02.15.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 02.15.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.13.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.14.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.15.2006 Trojan.Spambot 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.76 02.15.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2079 02.14.2006 Win32/Fanop 
Ewido 3.5 02.15.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.69.0.0 02.15.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.15.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.15.2006 SpamTool.Win32.Mailbot.am 
McAfee 4696 02.14.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1408 02.14.2006 Win32/SpamTool.Mailbot 
Norman 5.70.10 02.15.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.14.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.15.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 02.15.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.096 02.14.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.15.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.15.2006 no virus found

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вот... Свалилось...

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/16/2006 at 09:17:27 (CET) after scanning the file "data.zip" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.0.81	02.16.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	02.14.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	02.15.2006	Worm/Feebs	
Avira	6.33.0.81	02.16.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	02.16.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	02.15.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	02.14.2006	JS.Feebs.L	
DrWeb	4.33	02.15.2006	Win32.HLLM.Graz	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.77	02.15.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2084	02.16.2006	Win32/Feeb!ZIP	
Ewido	3.5	02.15.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.69.0.0	02.16.2006	JS/Feebs.BJ-mm	
F-Prot	3.16c	02.15.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	02.15.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	02.16.2006	Worm.Win32.Feebs.bj	
McAfee	4697	02.15.2006	Generic Malware.a!zip	
NOD32v2	1.1410	02.15.2006	JS/TrojanDownloader.Tivso.gen	
Norman	5.70.10	02.15.2006	JS/[email protected] 
Panda	9.0.0.4	02.15.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.02.0	02.16.2006	W32/Feebs-Fam	
Symantec	8.0	02.16.2006	W32.Feebs	
TheHacker	5.9.4.097	02.16.2006	JS/[email protected] 
UNA	1.83	02.15.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	02.15.2006	no virus found

----------


## RiC

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/21/2006 at 20:45:51 (CET) after scanning the file "vbsys2.zip" file.

Antivirus 	Version 	Update 	Result
AntiVir 	6.33.1.50 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Avast 	4.6.695.0 	02.20.2006 	no virus found
AVG 	718 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Avira 	6.33.1.50 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
BitDefender 	7.2 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 	8.00 	02.16.2006 	no virus found
ClamAV 	devel-20060126 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
DrWeb 	4.33 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 	23.71.82 	02.20.2006 	no virus found
eTrust-Vet 	12.4.2090 	02.21.2006 	Win32/Pomelo!generic
Ewido 	3.5 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Fortinet 	2.69.0.0 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
F-Prot 	3.16c 	02.19.2006 	no virus found
Ikarus 	0.2.59.0 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Kaspersky 	4.0.2.24 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
McAfee 	4702 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
NOD32v2 	1.1415 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Norman 	5.70.10 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Panda 	9.0.0.4 	02.21.2006 	Suspicious file
Sophos 	4.02.0 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
Symantec 	8.0 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
TheHacker 	5.9.4.100 	02.21.2006 	no virus found
UNA 	1.83 	02.16.2006 	no virus found
VBA32 	3.10.5 	02.21.2006 	suspected of Malware.Agent.20

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/22/2006 at 13:56:22 (CET) after scanning the file "svchost32.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.1.50	02.22.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	02.20.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	02.21.2006	Generic.PZJ	
Avira	6.33.1.50	02.21.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	02.22.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	02.16.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	02.21.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	02.22.2006	Win32.HLLW.MyBot	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.83	02.21.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2091	02.22.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	02.22.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.69.0.0	02.22.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	02.19.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	02.21.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	02.22.2006	Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ana	
McAfee	4702	02.21.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1415	02.21.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	02.22.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	02.21.2006	Adware/Troyanov	
Sophos	4.02.0	02.22.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	02.22.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.4.101	02.22.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	02.22.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	02.21.2006	no virus found

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/26/2006 at 00:02:46 (CET) after scanning the file "wmiprvi.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.50 02.25.2006 TR/Mutech.B 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.23.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.24.2006 Generic.QGR 
Avira 6.33.1.50 02.25.2006 TR/Mutech.B 
BitDefender 7.2 02.25.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.25.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.24.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.25.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.6979 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.86 02.25.2006 Win32/Mutech!DLL!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2095 02.24.2006 Win32/Cuthem.C 
Ewido 3.5 02.25.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 02.25.2006 Mutech.E!tr 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.25.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.24.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.25.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4705 02.24.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1418 02.24.2006 Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.ACV 
Norman 5.70.10 02.24.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.25.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.25.2006 Troj/Mutech-E 
Symantec 8.0 02.25.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.102 02.24.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.24.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.24.2006 Trojan.Win32.TrojanDownloader.Agent.ACV

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/27/2006 at 15:35:46 (CET) after scanning the file "mssvcc.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 Worm/IRCBot.OZ 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.24.2006 BackDoor.Generic2.KYG 
Avira 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 Worm/IRCBot.OZ 
BitDefender 7.2 02.27.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.25.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.26.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.27.2006 Win32.HLLW.MyBot 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.87 02.26.2006 Win32/RBot.5au!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2097 02.27.2006 Win32/Rbot.EQW 
Ewido 3.5 02.27.2006 Backdoor.IRCBot.oz 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 02.27.2006 W32/RBot.BJV!wm 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.25.2006 security risk named W32/Backdoor.HWJ 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.24.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.AMZ 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.27.2006 Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.oz 
McAfee 4705 02.24.2006 W32/Sdbot.worm.gen.h 
NOD32v2 1.1419 02.26.2006 Win32/Rbot 
Norman 5.70.10 02.27.2006 W32/Ircbot.AAL 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.26.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.27.2006 W32/Rbot-BJV 
Symantec 8.0 02.27.2006 W32.Spybot.Worm 
TheHacker 5.9.4.102 02.24.2006 Backdoor/IRCBot.oz 
UNA 1.83 02.24.2006 Backdoor.IRCBot 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.27.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.amz

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/27/2006 at 15:40:07 (CET) after scanning the file "lat.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 Worm/SdBot.ant 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 02.24.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 Worm/SdBot.ant 
BitDefender 7.2 02.27.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.25.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.26.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.27.2006 Win32.HLLW.MyBot 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.87 02.26.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2097 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 02.27.2006 Backdoor.SdBot.ant 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 02.27.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.25.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.24.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.27.2006 Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ant 
McAfee 4705 02.24.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1419 02.26.2006 a variant of Win32/Rbot 
Norman 5.70.10 02.27.2006 W32/Spybot.AHNC 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.26.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.02.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.102 02.24.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.24.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.27.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.aeu

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/27/2006 at 23:40:49 (CET) after scanning the file "csrss.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 PCK/MEW 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.27.2006 Win32:Ldpinch-AH 
AVG 718 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 PCK/MEW 
BitDefender 7.2 02.27.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.27.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.27.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.27.2006 BACKDOOR.PWS.Trojan 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.87 02.26.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2097 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 02.27.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.27.2006 Trojan-PSW.Win32.PdPinch.gen 
McAfee 4706 02.27.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1420 02.27.2006 a variant of Win32/PSW.LdPinch.RG 
Norman 5.70.10 02.27.2006 W32/Suspicious_M.gen 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.27.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.03.0 02.27.2006 Troj/LdPnch-Gen 
Symantec 8.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.102 02.24.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.27.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.27.2006 suspected of Trojan-PSW.LdPinch.1

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 02/27/2006 at 23:41:29 (CET) after scanning the file "win2sys.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 02.27.2006 Win32:Trojano-2441 
AVG 718 02.27.2006 Dropper.Generic.BAW 
Avira 6.33.1.50 02.27.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 02.27.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 02.27.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 02.27.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 02.27.2006 MULDROP.Trojan 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.87 02.26.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2097 02.27.2006 Win32/Pinteep 
Ewido 3.5 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 02.27.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4706 02.27.2006 MultiDropper-MK 
NOD32v2 1.1420 02.27.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.AGT 
Norman 5.70.10 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.03.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 02.27.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.4.102 02.24.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 02.27.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 02.27.2006 suspected of Trojan-PSW.LdPinch.1

----------


## Shu_b

> off: драйвер для коврика


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/02/2006 at 19:16:18 (CET) after scanning the file "mousepad._xe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.1.53	03.02.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.02.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.02.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.33.1.53	03.02.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.02.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.02.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.02.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.02.2006	Trojan.Click.930	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.91	03.02.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2102	03.02.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.02.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.02.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.01.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.02.2006	Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.li	
McAfee	4708	03.01.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1424	03.02.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanClicker.VB.LI	
Norman	5.70.10	03.02.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.02.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.02.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.104	03.02.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.02.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.02.2006	no virus found

----------


## Geser

Shu_b отлично сделаны результаты, только не плохо бы их посортировать

----------


## Geser

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/02/2006 at 20:07:58 (CET) after scanning the file "msupdate32.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.53 03.02.2006 TR/Drop.Agen.abu.23 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.02.2006 Win32:Trojano-2997 
AVG 718 03.02.2006 Generic.QLA 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.02.2006 TR/Drop.Agen.abu.23 
BitDefender 7.2 03.02.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.02.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.02.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.02.2006 DLOADER.Trojan 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.91 03.02.2006 Win32/Soclaip.L!DLL!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2102 03.02.2006 Win32/Soclaip.L 
Ewido 3.5 03.02.2006 Backdoor.Delf.aml 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.02.2006 Raser.Z!tr 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.01.2006 destructive program named W32/Trojan.BBV 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.02.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4709 03.02.2006 Proxy-Raser 
NOD32v2 1.1424 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.02.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.02.2006 Troj/Raser-Z 
Symantec 8.0 03.02.2006 Backdoor.Trojan 
TheHacker 5.9.5.104 03.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.02.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.02.2006 no virus found 

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/02/2006 at 20:15:33 (CET) after scanning the file "gimmysmileys.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.53 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.02.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.02.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.02.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.02.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.02.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.91 03.02.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2102 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.01.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.02.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4709 03.02.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1424 03.02.2006 probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Adload.NAC  
Norman 5.70.10 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.104 03.02.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.02.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.02.2006 no virus found

----------


## Tony Montana

Хм... смотрю, что БД и Каспер че-то лажают в последнее время (судя по этим данным). А кто-нить пробовал эти виры запустить еще раз на следующий день. Просто инетерсно, все дело в обновлении баз?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/03/2006 at 10:50:17 (CET) after scanning the file "EGACCESS4_1059.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.03.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.02.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.02.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.92 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2104 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.02.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.03.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4709 03.02.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1426 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 03.02.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.03.2006 Dialer.GKN 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.105 03.03.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.02.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.02.2006 no virus found

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/03/2006 at 17:20:08 (CET) after scanning the file "vbsys2.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.03.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.02.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.03.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.92 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2104 03.03.2006 Win32/Pomelo!generic 
Ewido 3.5 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.03.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4709 03.02.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1428 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.03.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.105 03.03.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.02.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.03.2006 suspected of Malware.Agent.20

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/03/2006 at 17:21:20 (CET) after scanning the file "EGDACCESS_ASPIV4_1063a.dll" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 Dial/302237 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.03.2006 Potentially harmful program Dialer.BF 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 Dial/302237 
BitDefender 7.2 03.03.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.02.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.03.2006 Dialer-324 
DrWeb 4.33 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.92 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2104 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.03.2006 Dialer.InstantAccess.f 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.03.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.03.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4709 03.02.2006 potentially unwanted program Dialer-Generic 
NOD32v2 1.1428 03.03.2006 probably a variant of Win32/Dialer.Egroup  
Norman 5.70.10 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.03.2006 Dialer.CTG 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.105 03.03.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.02.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.03.2006 Porn-Dialer.Win32.InstantAccess.f

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/03/2006 at 17:26:24 (CET) after scanning the file "epl.exe" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.03.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.03.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.02.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.03.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.03.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.2163 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.92 03.03.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2104 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.03.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.03.2006 Trojan.Win32.LipGame.l 
McAfee 4709 03.02.2006 potentially unwanted program Dialer-RAS 
NOD32v2 1.1428 03.03.2006 a variant of Win32/Dialer.EB 
Norman 5.70.10 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.03.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.03.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.105 03.03.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.02.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.03.2006 suspected of Downloader.Small.16

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/06/2006 at 04:47:00 (CET) after scanning the file "WTL32dl.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.1.53	03.05.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.33.1.53	03.05.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.06.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.04.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.05.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.05.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.94	03.05.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2104	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.05.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.06.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.06.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4710	03.03.2006	Proxy-Agent.a	
NOD32v2	1.1431	03.05.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.06.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.107	03.06.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.02.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.06.2006	suspected of Trojan.Agent.69


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/06/2006 at 04:53:47 (CET) after scanning the file "csrss.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.1.53	03.05.2006	PCK/PESpin	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.33.1.53	03.05.2006	PCK/PESpin	
BitDefender	7.2	03.06.2006	GenPack:Generic.Malware.MB.E50D0DE2	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.04.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.05.2006	Trojan.Beastdoor.206.G-srv	
DrWeb	4.33	03.05.2006	BackDoor.Beast.206	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.94	03.05.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2104	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.05.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.06.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.06.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4710	03.03.2006	BackDoor-AMQ	
NOD32v2	1.1431	03.05.2006	a variant of Win32/Beastdoor	
Norman	5.70.10	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.06.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.107	03.06.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.02.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.06.2006	no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/06/2006 at 08:11:54 (CET) after scanning the file "msdd32.dll" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.1.53	03.05.2006	Worm/Feebs.AF.2	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.03.2006	Win32:Feebs-J	
AVG	718	03.03.2006	Worm/Feebs.BX	
Avira	6.33.1.53	03.05.2006	Worm/Feebs.AF.2	
BitDefender	7.2	03.06.2006	Win32.Worm.Feebs.1.Gen	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.06.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.05.2006	Worm.Feebs.O-rkit	
DrWeb	4.33	03.05.2006	Win32.HLLM.Graz.based	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.94	03.05.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2106	03.06.2006	Win32/Feeb.AP	
Ewido	3.5	03.05.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.06.2006	W32/Feebs	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.06.2006	Worm.Win32.Feebs.bx	
McAfee	4710	03.03.2006	W32/Feebs!rootkit	
NOD32v2	1.1431	03.05.2006	Win32/Mocalo.BC	
Norman	5.70.10	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.06.2006	W32/Feebs.AQ.worm	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.06.2006	W32/Feebs-Gen	
Symantec	8.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.107	03.06.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.02.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.06.2006	no virus found

----------


## gines

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/06/2006 at 12:13:49 (CET) after scanning the file "regsvcdll.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.33.1.53	03.06.2006	SPR/PowerSpy.a.1	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.33.1.53	03.06.2006	SPR/PowerSpy.a.1	
BitDefender	7.2	03.06.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.06.2006	Monitor.PowerSpy.a (Not a Virus)	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.05.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.06.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.94	03.05.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2106	03.06.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.06.2006	Not-A-Virus.Monitor.Win32.PowerSpy.a	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.06.2006	Spy/PCSpy	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.03.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.06.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4710	03.03.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1431	03.05.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.06.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.06.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.06.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.107	03.06.2006	Aplicacion/PowerSpy.a	
UNA	1.83	03.02.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.06.2006	no virus found

----------


## userr

Файл подозрительный, но реакция слабая.  Посмотрим, что завтра будет.  :Smiley:  У DrWeb на virustotal видимо все еще реакция на adware/spyware стоит ignore .
-----------------------------------------
This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/08/2006 at 19:40:05 (CET) after scanning the file "KDP5037.zip" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.53 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.08.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.33.1.53 03.07.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.08.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.08.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.07.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.08.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.96 03.08.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2110 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.07.2006 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.08.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4713 03.08.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1434 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.08.2006 Adware/Veevo 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.08.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.08.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.108 03.07.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.07.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.08.2006 no virus found 
-----------------

Jotti's malware scan 2.99-TRANSITION_TO_3.00-R1 

File:  KDP5037.zip  
Scanner results  
AntiVir  Found nothing 
ArcaVir  Found nothing 
Avast  Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus  Found nothing 
BitDefender  Found nothing 
ClamAV  Found nothing 
Dr.Web  Found Adware.SafeGuard  
F-Prot Antivirus  Found nothing 
Fortinet  Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found nothing 
NOD32  Found nothing 
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing 
UNA  Found nothing 
VirusBuster  Found nothing 
VBA32  Found nothing 
-----------------------------------

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/11/2006 at 11:30:28 (CET) after scanning the file "update.exe" file.
------------------------------------------------------
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	Dropper.Agent.AOZ
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.10.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.11.2006	MemScan:Trojan.Downloader.DZ
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.10.2006	DLOADER.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.10.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.09.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.11.2006	Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.air
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1438	03.10.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.10.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.110	03.09.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	suspected of Embedded.Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ckf
------------------------------------------------------

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/11/2006 at 11:33:08 (CET) after scanning the file "1726370.exe" file.
------------------------------------------------------
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.10.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.11.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.10.2006	Trojan.DelRegKeys.a
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.09.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.11.2006	Trojan.Win32.DelRegKeys.a
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1438	03.10.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.10.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.110	03.09.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	Trojan.Win32.DelRegKeys.a
------------------------------------------------------

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/11/2006 at 11:34:52 (CET) after scanning the file "1726399.exe" file.
------------------------------------------------------
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.11.2006	MemScan:Trojan.Spy.Small.AW
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.10.2006	MULDROP.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.10.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.09.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.11.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1438	03.10.2006	probably a variant of Win32/Spy.Small.DP
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.10.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.110	03.09.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	suspected of Embedded.Trojan-Spy.Win32.Small.dp
------------------------------------------------------

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/11/2006 at 14:25:28 (CET) after scanning the file "fif.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.11.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	Worm.Mytob.Gen-6
DrWeb	4.33	03.11.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.10.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.11.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.09.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.11.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	New Malware.n
NOD32v2	1.1439	03.11.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.11.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.110	03.09.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/11/2006 at 19:40:21 (CET) after scanning the file "main.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.11.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.11.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.11.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.09.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.11.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1439	03.11.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.11.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.111	03.09.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

Отличие от проверки fif.exe (который уже стал детектироваться Dr.Web как Trojan.PWS.Lineage), этот троян совсем свежий.
This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/11/2006 at 19:51:48 (CET) after scanning the file "ver_3.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.11.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	Worm.Mytob.Gen-6
DrWeb	4.33	03.11.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.11.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.11.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.09.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.11.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	New Malware.n
NOD32v2	1.1439	03.11.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.11.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.11.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.111	03.11.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/12/2006 at 11 :20: 57 (CET) after scanning the file "ur34DF2.TMP" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.10.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.11.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.12.2006	Generic.Malware.Sdld.D9AC92EE
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.10.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.11.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.11.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.99	03.10.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.11.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.12.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.11.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.12.2006	Trojan.Win32.Agent.oh
McAfee	4716	03.11.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1439	03.11.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.10.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.11.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.12.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.12.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.111	03.11.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.10.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.10.2006	no virus found

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/14/2006 at 07:18:33 (CET) after scanning the file "icmedia404.zip" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.13.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.10.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.13.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.13.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.14.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.14.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.13.2006	BACKDOOR.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.101	03.14.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2115	03.10.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.13.2006	Adware.Tradfic
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.13.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.14.2006	not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Tradfic.a
McAfee	4717	03.13.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1441	03.13.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.13.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.13.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.112	03.13.2006	Adware/Tradfic.a
UNA	1.83	03.13.2006	Adware.Tradfic
VBA32	3.10.5	03.13.2006	suspected of Trojan.StartPage.75


ps.... ещё одни грабли VirusTotal'а - отключён эвристик у: 
AntiVir  	Found Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader (probable variant)
либо совсем мягкие его настройки...

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/14/2006 at 21:12:49 (CET) after scanning the file "OEM.exe" file.

Antivirus    Version    Update    Result
AntiVir    6.34.0.53    03.14.2006    no virus found
Avast    4.6.695.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
AVG    718    03.14.2006    no virus found
Avira    6.34.0.53    03.14.2006    no virus found
BitDefender    7.2    03.14.2006    Generic.Malware.M.5336619E
CAT-QuickHeal    8.00    03.14.2006    (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV    devel-20060126    03.14.2006    no virus found
DrWeb    4.33    03.14.2006    Trojan.Spambot
eTrust-InoculateIT    23.71.101    03.14.2006    no virus found
eTrust-Vet    12.4.2119    03.14.2006    no virus found
Ewido    3.5    03.14.2006    no virus found
Fortinet    2.71.0.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
F-Prot    3.16c    03.14.2006    no virus found
Ikarus    0.2.59.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
Kaspersky    4.0.2.24    03.14.2006    Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.ig
McAfee    4718    03.14.2006    no virus found
NOD32v2    1.1442    03.14.2006    no virus found
Norman    5.70.10    03.14.2006    no virus found
Panda    9.0.0.4    03.14.2006    Suspicious file
Sophos    4.03.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
Symantec    8.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
TheHacker    5.9.5.112    03.13.2006    no virus found
UNA    1.83    03.14.2006    Trojan.Spy.Win32.Delf
VBA32    3.10.5    03.14.2006    no virus found
------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/14/2006 at 21:19:42 (CET) after scanning the file "spoolsvv.exe" file.

Antivirus    Version    Update    Result
AntiVir    6.34.0.53    03.14.2006    no virus found
Avast    4.6.695.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
AVG    718    03.14.2006    no virus found
Avira    6.34.0.53    03.14.2006    no virus found
BitDefender    7.2    03.14.2006    Generic.Malware.SMYdld.B72CDCDE
CAT-QuickHeal    8.00    03.14.2006    (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV    devel-20060126    03.14.2006    no virus found
DrWeb    4.33    03.14.2006    Trojan.Spambot
eTrust-InoculateIT    23.71.101    03.14.2006    no virus found
eTrust-Vet    12.4.2119    03.14.2006    no virus found
Ewido    3.5    03.14.2006    no virus found
Fortinet    2.71.0.0    03.14.2006    suspicious
F-Prot    3.16c    03.14.2006    no virus found
Ikarus    0.2.59.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
Kaspersky    4.0.2.24    03.14.2006    no virus found
McAfee    4718    03.14.2006    no virus found
NOD32v2    1.1443    03.14.2006    probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
Norman    5.70.10    03.14.2006    no virus found
Panda    9.0.0.4    03.14.2006    Suspicious file
Sophos    4.03.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
Symantec    8.0    03.14.2006    no virus found
TheHacker    5.9.5.112    03.13.2006    no virus found
UNA    1.83    03.14.2006    no virus found
VBA32    3.10.5    03.14.2006    no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/15/2006 at 08:28:49 (CET) after scanning the file "istdownload.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.14.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.14.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.14.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.14.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.15.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.14.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.102	03.15.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2120	03.15.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.14.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.15.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.14.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.14.2006	AdWare.SurfAccuracy.B
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.15.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.IstBar.ow
McAfee	4718	03.14.2006	potentially unwanted program Adware-ISTbar
NOD32v2	1.1443	03.14.2006	probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.IstBar
Norman	5.70.10	03.14.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.14.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.15.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.15.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.113	03.15.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.14.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.14.2006	suspected of Trojan-Downloader.Dyfuca.10


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/15/2006 at 08:30:50 (CET) after scanning the file "loader.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.14.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.14.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.14.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.14.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.15.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	n	..a	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.102	03.15.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2120	03.15.2006	Win32/Bambo.BX
Ewido	3.5	03.14.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.15.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.14.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.14.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.15.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4718	03.14.2006	W32/[email protected]
NOD32v2	1.1443	03.14.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.14.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.14.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.15.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.15.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.113	03.15.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.14.2006	Win32.CRYPT.virus
VBA32	3.10.5	03.14.2006	suspected of Trojan-PSW.LdPinch.2

----------


## Nike

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/15/2006 at 11:54:17 (CET) after scanning the file "mobail_xs.exe" file.

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.53 03.14.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.14.2006 no virus found 
AVG 718 03.14.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.34.0.53 03.15.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.14.2006 BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.14.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.15.2006 Trojan.Downloader.Small-1115 
DrWeb 4.33 03.15.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.7276 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.102 03.15.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2120 03.15.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.15.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.15.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.14.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.14.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.15.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.ajd 
McAfee 4718 03.14.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1443 03.14.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 03.15.2006 W32/Downloader 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.14.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.15.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.15.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.113 03.15.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.14.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.14.2006 no virus found

----------


## MOCT

из темы http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4428

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/15/2006 at 12:01:56 (CET) after scanning the file "*JAcheck.dll*" file. Antivirus Version Update Result AntiVir 6.34.0.53 03.14.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.14.2006 no virus found
AVG 718 03.14.2006 no virus found
Avira 6.34.0.53 03.15.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 03.14.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.14.2006 no virus found
ClamAVdevel-20060126 03.15.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 03.15.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.102 03.15.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2120 03.15.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 03.15.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.15.2006 BotSpeedometer!tr
F-Prot 3.16c 03.14.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.14.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.15.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4718 03.14.2006 BotSpeedometer
NOD32 v21.1443 03.14.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.70.10 03.15.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.14.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.03.0 03.15.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 03.15.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.5.113 03.15.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 03.14.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.10.5 03.14.2006 no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

Cегодня предлогали оценить фотки Наташки:

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/16/2006 at 04:34:21 (CET) after scanning the file "mobail_ss.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.14.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.15.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.16.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.15.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.15.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.103	03.16.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2120	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.16.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.16.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.16.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.air	
McAfee	4719	03.15.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1445	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.15.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.16.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.16.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.114	03.15.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.15.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.15.2006	no virus found


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/16/2006 at 04:48:24 (CET) after scanning the file "1.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.14.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.15.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.16.2006	BehavesLike:Trojan.Downloader	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.15.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.15.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.103	03.16.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2120	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.16.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.16.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.16.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.ais	
McAfee	4719	03.15.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1445	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.15.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.16.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.15.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.16.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.114	03.15.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.15.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.15.2006	no virus found

----------


## DenZ

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/16/2006 at 16:09:54 (CET) after scanning the file "mobail_sp.zip" file.

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.53 03.16.2006 TR/PSW.LdPinch.air 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.16.2006 Win32:Trojano-3499 
AVG 718 03.15.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.34.0.53 03.16.2006 TR/PSW.LdPinch.air 
BitDefender 7.2 03.16.2006 BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.14.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.16.2006 Trojan.Downloader.Small-1125 
DrWeb 4.33 03.16.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.7312 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.103 03.16.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2121 03.16.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.16.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.16.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.16.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.16.2006 Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.AIR 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.16.2006 Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.air 
McAfee 4719 03.15.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1446 03.16.2006 Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.NJG 
Norman 5.70.10 03.16.2006 W32/LdPinch.BPT 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.16.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.16.2006 Troj/DwnLdr-LC 
Symantec 8.0 03.16.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.5.114 03.15.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.15.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.16.2006 Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.air

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/16/2006 at 22:39:06 (CET) after scanning the file "69.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.16.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.16.2006	BehavesLike:Trojan.WinlogonHook
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.16.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.16.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.103	03.16.2006	Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!Trojan
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2121	03.16.2006	Win32/Haxdoor!generic
Ewido	3.5	03.16.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.16.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.16.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.16.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4720	03.16.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1446	03.16.2006	a variant of Win32/Haxdoor
Norman	5.70.10	03.16.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.16.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.16.2006	Troj/Haxdor-Gen
Symantec	8.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.114	03.15.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.16.2006	suspected of Trojan-Downloader.Agent.84

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/16/2006 at 22:43:50 (CET) after scanning the file "skyu16.dll" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	TR/PSW.PdPi.CT.1.D
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.16.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.16.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.16.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.16.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.103	03.16.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2121	03.16.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.16.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.16.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.16.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.16.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4720	03.16.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1446	03.16.2006	a variant of Win32/Haxdoor
Norman	5.70.10	03.16.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.16.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.16.2006	Troj/Haxdor-Fam
Symantec	8.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.114	03.15.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.16.2006	suspected of Trojan-Spy.Banker.77

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/17/2006 at 06:21:26 (CET) after scanning the file "1.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.16.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.17.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.16.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.16.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.104	03.17.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2121	03.16.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.16.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.17.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.16.2006	could be infected with an unknown virus
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.17.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4720	03.16.2006	W32/NGVCK.d
NOD32v2	1.1446	03.16.2006	probably unknown WIN32 virus
Norman	5.70.10	03.16.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.16.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.16.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.114	03.15.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.16.2006	suspected of Unknown.Win32Virus

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/17/2006 at 06:10:26 (CET) after scanning the file "sysls.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	Heuristic/Backdoor.IRCBot
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.16.2006	Win32:SdBot-gen22
AVG	718	03.16.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.16.2006	Heuristic/Backdoor.IRCBot
BitDefender	7.2	03.17.2006	Exploit.Based.Worm.Gen
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.16.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.16.2006	DLOADER.IRC.PWS.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.104	03.17.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2121	03.16.2006	Win32/MS04-007!exploit
Ewido	3.5	03.16.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.17.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.16.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.17.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4720	03.16.2006	W32/IRCbot.gen.b
NOD32v2	1.1446	03.16.2006	Win32/IRCBot.PO
Norman	5.70.10	03.16.2006	W32/Ircbot.AAH.dropper
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.16.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.16.2006	Exp/MS04011-A
Symantec	8.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.114	03.15.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.16.2006	suspected of Embedded.Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jm

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/17/2006 at 21:00:37 (CET) after scanning the file "ntraf12.dat" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.17.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.17.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.17.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.17.2006	Dropped:Generic.Malware.FM.70FC094F
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.14.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.17.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.17.2006	DLOADER.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.104	03.17.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2123	03.17.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.17.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.17.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.17.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4721	03.17.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1448	03.17.2006	probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.NDG
Norman	5.70.10	03.17.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.17.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.115	03.17.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.17.2006	no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/18/2006 at 09:32:45 (CET) after scanning the file "t11.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.17.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.17.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.17.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader
BitDefender	7.2	03.18.2006	Trojan.Downloader.Small.Gen
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.18.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.17.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.18.2006	DLOADER.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.105	03.18.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2123	03.17.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.17.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.18.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.17.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.18.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4721	03.17.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1449	03.17.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
Norman	5.70.10	03.17.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.17.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.18.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.5.115	03.17.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.17.2006	no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/18/2006 at 11:59:03 (CET) after scanning the file "ibm00003.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.18.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.18.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.18.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.17.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.18.2006	Trojan.PWS.Snap	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.105	03.18.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2123	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.18.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.18.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4721	03.17.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1449	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.18.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.115	03.17.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.17.2006	no virus found

----------


## Sanja

А в чем разница между "подозрение" и "suspicious"?

----------


## Shu_b

> А в чем разница между "подозрение" и "suspicious"?


Ни в чём, это для тех, у кого нет более детального описания кроме как suspicious. Просто решил их выделить...

----------


## Alexey P.

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/18/2006 at 20:48:00
 (CET) after scanning the file "troj.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result	
AntiVir		6.34.0.53	03.18.2006	BDS/Delf.aob	
Avast		4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG		718		03.17.2006	BackDoor.Generic2.MNC	
Avira		6.34.0.53	03.18.2006	BDS/Delf.aob	
BitDefender	7.2		03.18.2006	Backdoor.Slinter.A	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		03.18.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV		devel-20060126	03.17.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		03.18.2006	DDoS.Splinter	
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.105	03.18.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2123	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Ewido		3.5		03.18.2006	Backdoor.Delf.aob	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.18.2006	W32/Delf.AOB!bdr	
F-Prot		3.16c		03.17.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus		0.2.59.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.18.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Delf.aob	
McAfee		4721		03.17.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2		1.1450		03.18.2006	no virus found	
Norman		5.70.10		03.17.2006	W32/Delf.DMP	
Panda		9.0.0.4		03.18.2006	Adware/SpySheriff	
Sophos		4.03.0		03.18.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0		03.18.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.115	03.17.2006	Backdoor/Delf.aob	
UNA		1.83		03.16.2006	Backdoor.Delf	
VBA32		3.10.5		03.17.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Delf.aob

 Жуть. В дельфе, с ашипками:
==================================================  =========================
Splinter ddos v1.0, ready
Wrong password
TERMINATE Пока
KILL Система дизинфецирована
INFECT Система инфецирована
RESTART
UNSETHP Software\Microsoft\Plus!\Setup shp Домашняя страничка сброшена
UNSETSP ssp Страница поиска сброшена
RUN Файл выполнен Не могу выполнить файл 
SETHP .DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main Start Page
Дамашняя страница: 
SETSP Search Page Страница прииска:
Неправильный первый параметр команды
Неправильный второй параметр команды
DOWNLOAD Файл получен Не могу скачать файл
GET Страничка получена
UPDATE Эта версия трояна устарела ext.exe ext.exe /i
ATTACK Неправильный третий параметр команды
SETBUTTON tbtn.ico Не могу скачать иконку Кнопка создана
Неизвестная команда
==================================================  =========================

 И мерзкая ведь пакость. Грузит по конфигу кучу заразы от спаммеров и часть своего. Тоже дельфового.

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/19/2006 at 06:34:02 (CET) after scanning the file "ctldlg32.dll" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	718	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.18.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.18.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.18.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.19.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.18.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.105	03.18.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2123	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.19.2006	Spy/Agent	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.19.2006	Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.io	
McAfee	4721	03.17.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1450	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.17.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.18.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.19.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.5.115	03.17.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.16.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/20/2006 at 09:54:34 (CET) after scanning the file "temp.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
AVG	718	03.17.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.20.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.18.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.19.2006	Trojan.Popuper
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.106	03.19.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.19.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.19.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.20.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4721	03.17.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1451	03.20.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.17.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.19.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.20.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/20/2006 at 18:56:24 (CET) after scanning the file "78crack.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.20.2006	Dropped:Generic.Malware.Sdldsp.2698187D	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	Worm.Mytob.Gen-6	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.106	03.19.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.20.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	Net-Worm.Win32.Mytob.X	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.20.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	New Malware.f	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	W32/Suspicious_U.gen	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

Заметил особенность постов

K_Mikhail 

Все вири находит дрвеб и ненаходит КАВ Ж)
наводит на мысль.. но мне всеровно Ж)

----------


## Alexey P.

> Заметил особенность постов
> K_Mikhail 
> Все вири находит дрвеб и ненаходит КАВ Ж)
> наводит на мысль.. но мне всеровно Ж)


 Не все равно, раз написал.
См. ближайший http://www.virusinfo.info/showpost.p...3&postcount=43
 есть и раньше. А раз уж попались не детектящиеся, приписками и подделками заниматься нехорошо.

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/20/2006 at 21:14:09 (CET) after scanning the file "serv.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.20.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.106	03.19.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	Win32/Haxdoor!generic
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.20.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.20.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.20.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	suspected of Rootkit.Agent.10
------------------------------------------------------------
P.S. To Sanja - см. 3-ю страницу моих постов. Файл ur34DF2.TMP (особенно обращаю внимание на то, что КАВ детектировал, а Доктор - нет), 69.exe... Поэтому, прошу повнимательней присматриваться к результатам.

----------


## RiC

> Заметил особенность постов
> Все вири находит дрвеб и ненаходит КАВ Ж)
> наводит на мысль.. но мне всеровно Ж)


На самом деле Imho всё гораздо проще, у Web`a хоть какой-то эвристик есть, а у KAV его нет (если обратите внимание примерно 3-ть именно эвристика), если добавить к этому недавно обновившееся ядро в которое добавили очередную порцию распаковщиков, то собственно отсюда и результаты, если обновлять ядро продолжат в таком-же духе то результаты будут и дальше, если нет, то будет crc32.

----------


## RiC

Эти результаты в "забеге" не учавствуют, просто стало интересно насколько кривые у народа эвристики.
В виде теста выступает crypted/packed mode.com из английской версии WinXP (в некоторых тестах вместо mode использовался uninstall попавшийся в каталоге Windows).

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
*CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	*
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	suspicious	*
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
*CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	*
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
*CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	*
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	Suspicious file	*
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	suspicious	*
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
*CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	*
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	suspicious	*
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	Suspicious file	*
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	Win32.virus	*
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	suspicious	*
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Ripper	*
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
*CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	*
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	PCK/YodaProt	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.20.2006	PCK/YodaProt	
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found	
*CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	*
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2126	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	suspicious	*
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
*Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	AdWare.NaviPromo.M	*
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.19.2006	no virus found

----------


## WaterFish

не совсем вирус :Smiley:  и не совсем вручную :Smiley: , но свежее
AntiVir	6.34.0.53	03.21.2006	EXP/OnClick.Bork	
Avast	        4.6.695.0	03.20.2006	no virus found	
AVG	              386	03.20.2006	Exploit.IE	
Avira	           6.34.0.53	03.21.2006	EXP/OnClick.Bork	
BitDefender	      7.2	03.21.2006	Trojan.JS.MBork.A	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV devel-20060126	03.21.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	   4.33	03.21.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Inocu 23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2127	03.21.2006	HTML/Bork.A	
Ewido	             3.5	03.21.2006	Trojan.MBork.a	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	  3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	      0.2.59.0	03.20.2006	Trojan.JS.MBork.A	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	Trojan.JS.MBork.a	
McAfee	   4722	03.20.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1452	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.70.10	03.21.2006	no virus found	
Panda	         9.0.0.4	03.20.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.03.0	03.21.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	      8.0	03.21.2006	Bloodhound.Exploit.60	
TheHacker	5.9.6.116	03.20.2006	no virus found	
UNA	            1.83	03.20.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.21.2006	no virus found

----------


## deity

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/21/2006 at 17:52:36 (CET) after scanning the file "rte_1_.zip" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.14 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.20.2006 no virus found 
AVG 386 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Avira 6.34.0.53 03.21.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 03.21.2006 Exploit.ADODB.Stream.Gen 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.20.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060126 03.21.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.21.2006 VBS.Psyme.198 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.107 03.20.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2127 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.21.2006 VBS/Psyme!tr 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.20.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.21.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4722 03.20.2006 VBS/Psyme 
NOD32v2 1.1453 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.03.0 03.21.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.21.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.6.117 03.21.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 03.21.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.21.2006 no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/21/2006 at 19:51:54 (CET) after scanning the file "serv.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.21.2006	Heuristic/Crypted.Layered.B
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.17.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	03.21.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.21.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.21.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.21.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.21.2006	Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.107	03.20.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2127	03.21.2006	Win32/Haxdoor!generic
Ewido	3.5	03.21.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.21.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.21.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.21.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4723	03.21.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1453	03.21.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.21.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.21.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.21.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.21.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.6.117	03.21.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.21.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.21.2006	suspected of Rootkit.Agent.10

----------


## DenZ

Глядя на итоговые результаты, складывается впечатление, что у Касперского вообще нет эвристика, а у CAT-QuickHeal, Fortinet и Panda очень много ложных срабатываний! А вот DrWeb радует...

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/22/2006 at 09:29:52 (CET) after scanning the file "achtung_zlo_pizdets.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.22.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.22.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	03.21.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.53	03.22.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader
BitDefender	7.2	03.22.2006	GenPack:Generic.Malware.Bdld.58B16E9C
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.20.2006	TrojanDownloader.Tiny.ap
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.21.2006	Trojan.Clicker.Small-79
DrWeb	4.33	03.22.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.7421
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.108	03.22.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2129	03.22.2006	Win32/SillyDl.ZU
Ewido	3.5	03.21.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.22.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.20.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.21.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.22.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tiny.ap
McAfee	4723	03.21.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1454	03.21.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.QN
Norman	5.70.10	03.21.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.21.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.22.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.22.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.6.117	03.21.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.21.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.21.2006	no virus found

----------


## Alexey P.

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/23/2006 at 21:37:03
 (CET) after scanning the file "spoolsvv.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result	
AntiVir		6.34.0.14	03.23.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader	
Avast		4.6.695.0	03.23.2006	no virus found	
AVG		386		03.23.2006	no virus found	
Avira		6.34.0.54	03.23.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2		03.23.2006	Generic.Malware.SMYdld.EF7E545E	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		03.23.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV		devel-20060126	03.23.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		03.23.2006	DLOADER.Trojan	
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.109	03.23.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2131	03.23.2006	no virus found	
Ewido		3.5		03.23.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.23.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot		3.16c		03.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus		0.2.59.0	03.23.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.23.2006	no virus found	
McAfee		4725		03.23.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2		1.1456		03.23.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus	
Norman		5.70.10		03.23.2006	no virus found	
Panda		9.0.0.4		03.23.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos		4.03.0		03.23.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0		03.23.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.7.118	03.23.2006	no virus found	
UNA		1.83		03.23.2006	no virus found	
VBA32		3.10.5		03.22.2006	suspected of Embedded.Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.ji

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/23/2006 at 22:09:55 (CET) after scanning the file "7.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.23.2006	Heuristic/Malware.Crypted.PSM
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.23.2006	Win32 :Stick Out Tongue: rox
AVG	386	03.23.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.54	03.23.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.23.2006	BehavesLike:Trojan.ShellObject
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.23.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.23.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.23.2006	DLOADER.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.109	03.23.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2131	03.23.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.23.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.23.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.23.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.23.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.23.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4725	03.23.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1456	03.23.2006	probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.ZK
Norman	5.70.10	03.23.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.23.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.03.0	03.23.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.23.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.118	03.23.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.23.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.23.2006	no virus found

------------------------------------------------------------
This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/23/2006 at 22:13:09 (CET) after scanning the file "down.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.23.2006	TR/Dldr.Small.caf.3
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.23.2006	Win32:Trojano-3436
AVG	386	03.23.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.54	03.23.2006	TR/Dldr.Small.caf.3
BitDefender	7.2	03.23.2006	Trojan.Downloader.Small.MW
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.23.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060126	03.23.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.23.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.109	03.23.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2131	03.23.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.23.2006	Downloader.Small.ckt
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.23.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.23.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.23.2006	IM-Worm.Win32.Opanki.O
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.23.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ckt
McAfee	4725	03.23.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1456	03.23.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.CKM
Norman	5.70.10	03.23.2006	W32/Suspicious_M.gen
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.23.2006	Trj/Downloader.HYW
Sophos	4.03.0	03.23.2006	Troj/DwnLdr-AKA
Symantec	8.0	03.23.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.118	03.23.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.23.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.23.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ckt

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/25/2006 at 13:21:44 (CET) after scanning the file "msdndr.sys" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.24.2006	BDS/HacDef.073.B.1	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.25.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.54	03.24.2006	BDS/HacDef.073.B.1	
BitDefender	7.2	03.25.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.24.2006	Backdoor.HacDef.B	
ClamAV	devel-20060202	03.24.2006	Trojan.HacDef.073.B	
DrWeb	4.33	03.25.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.111	03.25.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2133	03.24.2006	Win32/HacDef	
Ewido	3.5	03.24.2006	Backdoor.HacDef.073.b	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.25.2006	W32/HacDef.D-bdr	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.24.2006	Backdoor.Win32.Hackdef.073.B	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.25.2006	Backdoor.Win32.HacDef.h	
McAfee	4726	03.24.2006	HackerDefender.sys	
NOD32v2	1.1458	03.24.2006	a variant of Win32/HacDef	
Norman	5.70.10	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.25.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.04.0	03.24.2006	Troj/HacDef-T	
Symantec	8.0	03.25.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.7.119	03.24.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.23.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.24.2006	no virus found


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/25/2006 at 13:22:18 (CET) after scanning the file "msdndr.pif" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.25.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.54	03.24.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	03.25.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.24.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060202	03.24.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	03.25.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.111	03.25.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2133	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.25.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	03.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.24.2006	Email-Worm.Win32.Magistr.A	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.25.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4726	03.24.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1458	03.24.2006	probably unknown CRYPT.WIN32 virus	
Norman	5.70.10	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.25.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.04.0	03.24.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	03.25.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.7.119	03.24.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	03.23.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	03.24.2006	no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/26/2006 after scanning the file "service.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	03.26.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader
Avast	4.6.695.0	03.25.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	03.26.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.54	03.26.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	03.27.2006	Dropped:Trojan.Downloader.Gen
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.25.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060202	03.25.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	03.26.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.112	03.26.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2133	03.24.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	03.26.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	03.27.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	03.23.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	03.24.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.27.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4726	03.24.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1458	03.24.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.26.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	03.27.2006	Trj/Gerdom.A
Sophos	4.04.0	03.27.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	03.27.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.120	03.26.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.23.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.26.2006	no virus found

ps. вчерашнюю картинку не сохранил, подредактировал текущую.
за ночь:
DrWeb	 4.33	03.26.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.7493
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	03.27.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.cio

----------


## Nike

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 03/29/2006 at 12:27:24 (CET) after scanning the file "winrge32.dll" file.

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.14 03.29.2006 TR/Dldr.Small.cml.7 
Avast 4.6.695.0 03.28.2006 no virus found 
AVG 386 03.29.2006 Downloader.Generic.VNE 
Avira 6.34.0.54 03.29.2006 TR/Dldr.Small.cml.7 
BitDefender 7.2 03.29.2006 Trojan.Downloader.Small.SI 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 03.29.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060202 03.29.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 03.29.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.114 03.29.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2141 03.29.2006 Win32/SillyDl.AGG 
Ewido 3.5 03.29.2006 Downloader.Small.cml 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 03.29.2006 W32/BDoor.CML!dldr 
F-Prot 3.16c 03.28.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 03.28.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.CML 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 03.29.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.cml 
McAfee 4728 03.28.2006 BackDoor-CVT 
NOD32v2 1.1460 03.28.2006 Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.CML 
Norman 5.70.10 03.28.2006 W32/DLoader.UAG 
Panda 9.0.0.4 03.28.2006 Adware/DollarRevenue 
Sophos 4.04.0 03.29.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 03.29.2006 Download.Trojan 
TheHacker 5.9.7.121 03.28.2006 Trojan/Downloader.Small.cml 
UNA 1.83 03.23.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Small 
VBA32 3.10.5 03.28.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.cml

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/01/2006 at 20:35:12 (CET) after scanning the file "uragan.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	04.01.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	03.31.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.54	04.01.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.01.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.31.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060202	03.30.2006	Worm.Mytob.Gen-6
DrWeb	4.33	04.01.2006	BackDoor.Uragan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.117	04.01.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2145	03.31.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.01.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.01.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	03.30.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.01.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4731	03.31.2006	New Malware.n
NOD32v2	1.1466	03.31.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.31.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.01.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.04.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.123	04.01.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.30.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.31.2006	no virus found

----------


## K_Mikhail

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/01/2006 at 21:45:53 (CET) after scanning the file "36.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.14	04.01.2006	Heuristic/Trojan.Downloader
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	03.31.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.54	04.01.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.01.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	03.31.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060202	03.30.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.01.2006	DLOADER.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.117	04.01.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2145	03.31.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.01.2006	Downloader.Agent.afl
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.01.2006	W32/Randex.fam-net
F-Prot	3.16c	03.30.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.01.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4731	03.31.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1466	03.31.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	03.31.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.01.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.04.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.01.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.123	04.01.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	03.30.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	03.31.2006	no virus found

----------


## Sanja

Михаил.. а можно нескромный вопрос? где вы эти вири берете?

----------


## K_Mikhail

> Михаил.. а можно нескромный вопрос? где вы эти вири берете?


На компьютерах тех пользователей, которые просят меня разобраться с какими-то глюками. Из них примерно 95-97% найденного знают все антивирусы (что подпадает под условие "*Не* постить результаты проверки файлов изначально найденных антивирусом."), остальное попадается реже, но всё же.

----------


## Гость

Если не трудно, подведите небольшой общий результат антивирусов, а то блин трудно выявить лидеров.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

> Если не трудно, подведите небольшой общий результат антивирусов, а то блин трудно выявить лидеров.


Зарегистрируйтесь на форуме, и вы его увидите.  :Wink:

----------


## Shu_b

Присланный кем то читай.еxe :

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/06/2006 at 11:42:58 (CET) after scanning the file "___1095" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.06.2006	Heuristic/Hijacker
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.03.2006	Win32:Trojano-3499
AVG	386	04.05.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.56	04.06.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.06.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.06.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.06.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.06.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.8439
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.121	04.06.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2151	04.06.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.06.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.06.2006	W32/AVH!dldr
F-Prot	3.16c	04.06.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.05.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.06.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.ake
McAfee	4734	04.05.2006	Downloader-AVH
NOD32v2	1.1474	04.05.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Delf.AJD
Norman	5.90.15	04.05.2006	W32/Downloader
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.05.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.04.0	04.06.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.06.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.125	04.05.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	04.05.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	04.05.2006	no virus found

По анализу Norman Virus Control Sandbox он тянет:

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/06/2006 at 11:51:34 (CET) after scanning the file "4.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.06.2006	Heuristic/Crypted.Modified
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.03.2006	Win32:Trojano-1114
AVG	386	04.05.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.56	04.06.2006	PCK/MEW
BitDefender	7.2	04.06.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.06.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.06.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.06.2006	Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.849
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.121	04.06.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2151	04.06.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.06.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.06.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	04.06.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.05.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.RI
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.06.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.PdPinch.cz
McAfee	4734	04.05.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1474	04.05.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.15	04.05.2006	W32/Suspicious_M.gen
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.05.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.04.0	04.06.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.06.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.125	04.05.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	04.05.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	04.05.2006	no virus found

----------


## Nike

Scan results
 File: -4.exe
 Date: 04/07/2006 16:05:45 (CET)
----
AntiVir 6.34.0.24/20060407      found [Heuristic/Crypted.Modified]
Avast   4.6.695.0/20060403      found nothing
AVG     386/20060406    found nothing
Avira   6.34.0.56/20060407      found [PCK/MEW]
BitDefender     7.2/20060407    found [BehavesLike:Trojan.FirewallBypass]
CAT-QuickHeal   8.00/20060406   found [(Suspicious) - DNAScan]
ClamAV  devel-20060202/20060407 found nothing
DrWeb    4.33/20060407  found nothing
eTrust-InoculateIT      23.71.122/20060407      found nothing
eTrust-Vet      12.4.2153/20060407      found nothing
Ewido   3.5/20060407    found nothing
Fortinet        2.71.0.0/20060407       found [suspicious]
F-Prot  3.16c/20060407  found nothing
Ikarus  0.2.59.0/20060407       found nothing
Kaspersky       4.0.2.24/20060407       found nothing
McAfee  4735/20060406   found nothing
NOD32v2 1.1475/20060406 found nothing
Norman  5.90.15/20060406        found [W32/Suspicious_M.gen]
Panda   9.0.0.4/20060407        found [Suspicious file]
Sophos  4.04.0/20060407 found nothing
Symantec        8.0/20060407    found nothing
TheHacker       5.9.7.126/20060407      found nothing
UNA     1.83/20060406   found nothing
VBA32   3.10.5/20060407 found nothing

----------


## K_Mikhail

Обнаружил сегодня свежак на компе своего знакомого:

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/09/2006 at 15:21:08 (CET) after scanning the file "3.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.09.2006	Heuristic/Malware.Crypted.PSM
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.03.2006	Win32 :Stick Out Tongue: rox
AVG	386	04.08.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.56	04.09.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.09.2006	BehavesLike:Trojan.ShellObject
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.06.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.09.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.09.2006	DLOADER.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.123	04.07.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2153	04.07.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.09.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.09.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16c	04.07.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.07.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.09.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4736	04.07.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1478	04.09.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.ZK
Norman	5.90.15	04.07.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.09.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.04.0	04.09.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.09.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.126	04.07.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	04.07.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	04.08.2006	no virus found

----------


## Delfin

AntiVir радует (это я так понимаю Avira AntiVir)

----------


## Shu_b

Очередные рассылки на mail.ru, теперь от Настёны:


> Привет, как твои делишки? Я по тебе немного соскучилась)  
> Решила вот тебе мультик прикольный прислать, сама его сделала, он на флешки))) возможно там ты узнаешь себя) хи-хи... Ладно пока, удачи.


This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/11/2006 at 04:35:33 (CET) after scanning the file "flash_mult.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.10.2006	TR/Dldr.Del.ake.1.B	
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.03.2006	Win32:Trojano-3499	
AVG	386	04.10.2006	no virus found	
Avira	6.34.0.56	04.10.2006	TR/Dldr.Del.ake.1.B	
BitDefender	7.2	04.11.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.06.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.10.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	04.10.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.126	04.11.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2156	04.10.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	04.10.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.11.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	04.11.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.10.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.11.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.akv	
McAfee	4737	04.10.2006	Downloader-AVH	
NOD32v2	1.1481	04.10.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Delf.AJD	
Norman	5.90.15	04.10.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.10.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.04.0	04.10.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	04.11.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.7.127	04.11.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	04.07.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.10.5	04.10.2006	no virus found

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Очередные рассылки на mail.ru, теперь от Настены:


Угу. Сегодня с утра свалилось. Чё-то антивирусная защита на mail.ru сдавать стала.

----------


## gines

Содержимое то же, а текст немного другой и от Катюхи.



> Привет, как тво ничего? давно тебя не видела     
> Я наконец-то сделал свой мультик на флеш!  Посмотри я тебе его отправила, кстати ты там тоже есть))) прикольно получилось)) Как посмотришь, напиши... покеда.

----------


## Nike

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 04/13/2006 at 21 :20: 56 (CET) after scanning the file "Re.avi___.cpl" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.13.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 04.03.2006 no virus found 
AVG 386 04.13.2006 Dropper.Generic.EUL 
Avira 6.34.0.56 04.13.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 04.13.2006 Trojan.Dropper.VBS.Inor.A 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 04.13.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060202 04.13.2006 Trojan.Dropper.Agent-16 
DrWeb 4.33 04.13.2006 Win32.HLLM.Perf 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.128 04.12.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2162 04.13.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 04.13.2006 Dropper.Agent.ami 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 04.12.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 04.13.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 04.13.2006 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ami 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 04.13.2006 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ami 
McAfee 4740 04.13.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1488 04.13.2006 Win32/TrojanDropper.Agent.AMI 
Norman 5.90.15 04.13.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 04.13.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.04.0 04.13.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 04.13.2006 Trojan.Dropper 
TheHacker 5.9.7.129 04.13.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 04.13.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.5 04.13.2006 no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

Complete scanning result of "*slassac.dll*", received in VirusTotal at 04.21.2006, 06:11:30 (CET).
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.20.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.20.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	04.20.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.0.56	04.20.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.21.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.19.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.21.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.20.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.135	04.21.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2169	04.20.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.20.2006	Downloader.Delf.yc
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.20.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	04.19.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.20.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.21.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4745	04.20.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1498	04.20.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.16	04.20.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.20.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.04.0	04.21.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.21.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.132	04.21.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	04.20.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.5	04.19.2006	suspected of Trojan-Downloader.Delf.2

----------


## Delfin

Complete scanning result of "snd-objectbarv1.6bulid628.patch.e", received in VirusTotal at 04.27.2006, 20:43:20 (CET).

AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.20.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.26.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	04.27.2006	Downloader.Generic.YIM
Avira	6.34.1.58	04.27.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.27.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.26.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.27.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.27.2006	Adware.DollarRevenue
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.140	04.27.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2181	04.27.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.27.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.27.2006	W32/Drsmartl.gen!dldr
F-Prot	3.16c	04.26.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.27.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.27.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.as
McAfee	4750	04.27.2006	DollarRevenue
Microsoft	1.1372	04.27.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1509	04.27.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Adload.AJ
Norman	5.90.17	04.27.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.27.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.05.0	04.27.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.27.2006	Trojan.Dropper
TheHacker	5.9.7.135	04.25.2006	Aplicacion/Riskware.Tool.SysModify
UNA	1.83	04.27.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	04.27.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.as

Не совсем понял, опасно ли это?

----------


## Alexey P.

> Complete scanning result of "snd-objectbarv1.6bulid628.patch.e", received in VirusTotal at 04.27.2006, 20:43:20 (CET).
> 
> DrWeb	4.33	04.27.2006	Adware.DollarRevenue
> Не совсем понял, опасно ли это?


 Да. Поищите в этом форуме описание Look2me, все поймете.

----------


## Delfin

Complete scanning result of "axdlplug-1.5.0.0-147-setup.exe", received in VirusTotal at 04.30.2006, 18:00:35 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.20.2006	Heuristic/Crypted
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.28.2006	Win32:Swizzor-gen
AVG	386	04.28.2006	Adware Generic.NNI
Avira	6.34.1.58	04.29.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.30.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.29.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.30.2006	Adware.Lop-130
DrWeb	4.33	04.30.2006	Trojan.LopAd
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.143	04.30.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2184	04.28.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.30.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.30.2006	Adware/Lop!0294
F-Prot	3.16c	04.30.2006	destructive program named W32/Trojan.CIM
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.29.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.30.2006	not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Lop.ag
McAfee	4751	04.28.2006	Swizzor.gen
Microsoft	1.1372	04.30.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1514	04.30.2006	probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor
Norman	5.90.17	04.28.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.30.2006	Adware/Lop
Sophos	4.05.0	04.30.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.30.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.136	04.29.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	04.28.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	04.29.2006	AdWare.Win32.Lop.ag

А Kaspersky 5.0.527 не видит ничего  :Sad:

----------


## Delfin

Complete scanning result of "Tristan_and_Isolde.zip", received in VirusTotal at 04.30.2006, 23:31:17 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.20.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	04.28.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	04.28.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.1.58	04.29.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	04.30.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	04.29.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060202	04.30.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	04.30.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.71.143	04.30.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2184	04.28.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	04.30.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	04.30.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16c	04.30.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.59.0	04.29.2006	P2P-Worm.Win32.Polipos.a
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.30.2006	no virus found
McAfee	4751	04.28.2006	no virus found
Microsoft	1.1372	04.30.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1514	04.30.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.17	04.28.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	04.30.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.05.0	04.30.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	04.30.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.136	04.29.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	04.28.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	04.30.2006	no virus found

----------


## Alexey P.

Ложное срабатывание Ikarus-а. Он такое чуть ли не в каждом экзешнике видит. Крыша уехала  :Smiley: .

----------


## Alexey P.

> Complete scanning result of "axdlplug-1.5.0.0-147-setup.exe", received in VirusTotal at 04.30.2006, 18:00:35 (CET).
> 
> Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	04.30.2006	not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Lop.ag
> 
> А Kaspersky 5.0.527 не видит ничего


 Может, у него просто расширенные базы не включены ?

----------


## Delfin

> Может, у него просто расширенные базы не включены ?


Прав, не включены  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Complete scanning result of "taskdir.exe", received in VirusTotal
 at 05.01.2006, 17:57:08 (CET).

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result	
AntiVir		6.34.0.24	04.20.2006	no virus found	
Avast		4.6.695.0	04.28.2006	no virus found	
AVG		386		05.01.2006	no virus found	
Avira		6.34.1.58	05.01.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2		05.01.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		04.29.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV		devel-20060202	05.01.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		05.01.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.143	04.30.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2186	05.01.2006	no virus found	
Ewido		3.5		05.01.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	05.01.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot		3.16c		05.01.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus		0.2.65.0	05.01.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.01.2006	Packed.Win32.Tibs	
McAfee		4752		05.01.2006	New Malware.ag	
Microsoft	1.1372		05.01.2006	no virus found	
Norman		5.90.17		04.28.2006	no virus found	
Panda		9.0.0.4		05.01.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos		4.05.0		05.01.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0		05.01.2006	Trojan.Abwiz.F	
TheHacker	5.9.7.137	05.01.2006	no virus found	
UNA		1.83		04.28.2006	no virus found	
VBA32		3.11.0		05.01.2006	no virus found

 Гусары, не ржать. Не иначе, критика-то как хорошо подействовала  :Smiley: .
Зараза юзермод руткитом прикрыта, taskdir.dll

----------


## Delfin

Complete scanning result of "cmb_243461.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.01.2006, 18:30:06 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006 DIAL/302273
Avast 4.6.695.0 04.28.2006 Win32 :Cheesy: ialer-518
AVG 386 05.01.2006 Potentially harmful program Dialer.BRQ
Avira 6.34.1.58 05.01.2006 DIAL/302273
BitDefender 7.2 05.01.2006 Trojan.Dialer.VC
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 04.29.2006 PornDialer.PluginAccess.gen (Not a Virus)
ClamAV devel-20060202 05.01.2006 Dialer-160
DrWeb 4.33 05.01.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.143 04.30.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2186 05.01.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.01.2006 Dialer.PluginAccess
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 05.01.2006 Dial/PluginAccess
F-Prot 3.16c 05.01.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.01.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.01.2006 not-a-virus :Stick Out Tongue: orn-Dialer.Win32.PluginAccess.gen
McAfee 4752 05.01.2006 potentially unwanted program Dialer-RAS
Microsoft 1.1372 05.01.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1515 05.01.2006 Win32/Dialer.DialHub
Norman 5.90.17 04.28.2006 W32/Dialer.OFR
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.01.2006 Dialer.HAC
Sophos 4.05.0 05.01.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.01.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.7.137 05.01.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 04.28.2006 Dialer.PluginAccess
VBA32 3.11.0 05.01.2006 MalwareScope.Dialer.PluginAccess.1

==================================================  ==============
==================================================  ==============

Complete scanning result of "bs-ad804.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.01.2006, 18:33:37 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 04.28.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.01.2006 Downloader.Harnig.AK
Avira 6.34.1.58 05.01.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.01.2006 BehavesLike:Trojan.Downloader
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 04.29.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060202 05.01.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.01.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.143 04.30.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2186 05.01.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.01.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 05.01.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.01.2006 W32/Downloader.gen
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.01.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.01.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Harnig.bg
McAfee 4752 05.01.2006 Downloader-AVS
Microsoft 1.1372 05.01.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1515 05.01.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.CKJ
Norman 5.90.17 04.28.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.01.2006 Adware/Secure32
Sophos 4.05.0 05.01.2006 Troj/Harnig-R
Symantec 8.0 05.01.2006 Trojan.Dropper
TheHacker 5.9.7.137 05.01.2006 Aplicacion/Riskware.Tool.SysModify
UNA 1.83 04.28.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.01.2006 MalwareScope.Downloader.Small.2

==================================================  ==============
==================================================  ==============

AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 04.28.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.01.2006 Downloader.Generic.YIM
Avira 6.34.1.58 05.01.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.01.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 04.29.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060202 05.01.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.01.2006 Adware.DollarRevenue
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.71.143 04.30.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2186 05.01.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.01.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 05.01.2006 W32/Drsmartl.gen!tr.dldr
F-Prot 3.16c 05.01.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.01.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.01.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.as
McAfee 4752 05.01.2006 DollarRevenue
Microsoft 1.1372 05.01.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1515 05.01.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Adload.AJ
Norman 5.90.17 04.28.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.01.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.05.0 05.01.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.01.2006 Trojan.Dropper
TheHacker 5.9.7.137 05.01.2006 Aplicacion/Riskware.Tool.SysModify
UNA 1.83 04.28.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.01.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.as

----------


## azza

> Complete scanning result of "cmb_243461.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.01.2006, 18:30:06 (CET).
> 
> DrWeb 4.33 05.01.2006 no virus found


h**p://217.73.66.1/del/cmb_243461.exe DRWEB - Dialer.Coulomb 

Не считать!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## userr

> Complete scanning result of "taskdir.exe", received in VirusTotal
>  at 05.01.2006, 17:57:08 (CET).
> Symantec	8.0		05.01.2006	Trojan.Abwiz.F	
> 
>  Гусары, не ржать. Не иначе, критика-то как хорошо подействовала .


Мой мозг почти расплавился, пытаясь понять причем здесь гусары.  :Smiley:  Ты про успех Symantec ?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Мой мозг почти расплавился, пытаясь понять причем здесь гусары.  Ты про успех Symantec ?


Скорее всего имелось ввиду именно это. :Stick Out Tongue:  Правда, не все у них так уж и плохо.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Мой мозг почти расплавился, пытаясь понять причем здесь гусары.  Ты про успех Symantec ?


 Угу. Детект только у kav и symantec - это бывает, имхо, раз в несколько лет.
 Именно эта зараза приводилась как живой пример бессилия симантека  вот тут: http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4979
 Дабы неповадно было, они задетектили это спаммерское добро, и хорошо задетектили. Могут ведь, если захотят  :Smiley: .

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Сегодня на эту заразу сработал эвристик NOD32. :Smiley:  

File:  vsys.exe  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE (Note: this file has been scanned before. Therefore, this file's scan results will not be stored in the database)  
MD5  804ebce6c5ae427b828ad266f048ff07  
Packers detected:  - 
Scanner results  
AntiVir  Found nothing 
ArcaVir  Found nothing 
Avast  Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus  Found nothing 
BitDefender  Found nothing 
ClamAV  Found nothing 
Dr.Web  Found nothing 
F-Prot Antivirus  Found nothing 
Fortinet  Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found Packed.Win32.Tibs  
NOD32  Found probably unknown NewHeur_PE (probable variant)  
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing 
UNA  Found nothing 
VirusBuster  Found Trojan.PR.Lager.Gen!Pac2  
VBA32  Found nothing

----------


## Shu_b

Промежуточные результаты перенесены

----------


## АлександрУ

NOD32 какой версии участвует в тестах?

----------


## Shu_b

> NOD32 какой версии участвует в тестах?


Тот который установлен на http://www.virustotal.com/


> NOD32v2	1.1520


кстати для drweb'a наконецто включили детектирование adware: 

Complete scanning result of "Starware.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.05.2006, 06:10:11 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.0.24	04.20.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.04.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	05.04.2006	no virus found
Avira	6.34.1.58	05.04.2006	ADSPY/Comet.AY
BitDefender	7.2	05.05.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.03.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.04.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	05.04.2006	Adware.Starware
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.0	05.05.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.4.2194	05.04.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	05.04.2006	Adware.Comet
Fortinet	2.71.0.0	05.04.2006	Adware/Comet
F-Prot	3.16c	05.05.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.04.2006	AdWare.Win32.Comet.aq
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.05.2006	not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Comet.ay
McAfee	4755	05.04.2006	potentially unwanted program Adware-Cometsys
Microsoft	1.1372	05.05.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1520	05.04.2006	Win32/Adware.Comet
Norman	5.90.17	05.04.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.04.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.05.0	05.05.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	05.05.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.7.138	05.04.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	05.04.2006	Adware.Comet
VBA32	3.11.0	05.04.2006	AdWare.Win32.Comet.ay

----------


## ALEX(XX)

1.1520  - это версия базы. А вот версия 2... Судя по результатам тестов - из линейки 2.5х.хх

----------


## tredd

This is a new Virus with rootkit capabilities.

Complete scanning result of "cmd-startup.exe_vt00.zip", received in VirusTotal at 05.06.2006, 08:57:36 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006 Heuristic/Virus.Win32
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.05.2006 Win32:Virtob
AVG 386 05.05.2006 no virus found
Avira 6.34.1.58 05.05.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.06.2006 Win32.Virtob.Gen
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.05.2006 W95.TenRobot.B
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.05.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.05.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.1 05.06.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2194 05.04.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.05.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 05.06.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.05.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.05.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.06.2006 Type_Win32
McAfee 4756 05.05.2006 New Win32
Microsoft 1.1372 05.06.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1523 05.05.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.05.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.05.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.05.0 05.06.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.06.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.7.139 05.05.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.05.2006 Win32.virus
VBA32 3.11.0 05.05.2006 no virus found  


The virus consist of 2 parts:

1) vt100.exe ( 50 kB EXE ) - hidden process
2) code of about 8 kB which is used to infect EXE files.
3) it also tries to connect to some IP.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

STATUS: FINISHEDComplete scanning result of "services.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.06.2006, 21:31:17 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.05.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Avira 6.34.1.58 05.06.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 05.06.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.05.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.05.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 05.06.2006 Trojan.Serenta 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.1 05.06.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2194 05.04.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 05.06.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 05.06.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.06.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4756 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1372 05.06.2006  no virus found 
*NOD32v2 1.1523 05.05.2006  no virus found* 
Norman 5.90.17 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.06.2006 Trj/Serenta.A 
Sophos 4.05.0 05.06.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 05.06.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.7.139 05.05.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 05.06.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 05.06.2006 no virus found 


Aditional Information 
File size: 3584 bytes 
MD5: c19201e0a402ec7b001c1700d6ccda50 
SHA1: d58f9d29562e3d56c1e83844a7b3ffc9000c53ec

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

STATUS: FINISHEDComplete scanning result of "best.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.06.2006, 21:48:53 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.05.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Avira 6.34.1.58 05.06.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 05.06.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.05.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.05.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 05.06.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.1 05.06.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2194 05.04.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 05.06.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.71.0.0 05.06.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16c 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.06.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4756 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1372 05.06.2006  no virus found 
*NOD32v2 1.1523 05.05.2006  no virus found* 
Norman 5.90.17 05.05.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.06.2006 Trj/Serenta.A 
Sophos 4.05.0 05.06.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 05.06.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.7.139 05.05.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 05.06.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 05.06.2006 suspected of Embedded.Porn-Dialer.Win32.Archiviosex.c 


Aditional Information 
File size: 18337 bytes 
MD5: 68f262ec491e6f5088a0523befbb85a4 
SHA1: 2b15e56c0f03705a9e544613fe9076647d2b1225 

Сидит в корневом каталоге диска С и молчит. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sanja

> This is a new Virus with rootkit capabilities.
> 
> Complete scanning result of "cmd-startup.exe_vt00.zip", received in VirusTotal at 05.06.2006, 08:57:36 (CET).
> 
> Antivirus Version Update Result
> AntiVir 6.34.0.24 04.20.2006 Heuristic/Virus.Win32
> Avast 4.6.695.0 05.05.2006 Win32:Virtob
> AVG 386 05.05.2006 no virus found
> Avira 6.34.1.58 05.05.2006 no virus found
> ...


Хех... вот они - эвристики Ж)

----------


## WaterFish

Geser, ты где-то писал о новой эвристике каспера.
4 и 6 ясно - почти-почти разные вещи :Smiley: /
Но тем не менее Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.06.2006 Type_Win32
Это просто - невероятная вещь для каспера 4 или 5

----------


## WaterFish

> Geser, ты где-то писал о новой эвристике каспера.
> 4 и 6 ясно - почти-почти разные вещи/
> Но тем не менее Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.06.2006 Type_Win32
> Это просто - невероятная вещь для каспера 4 или 5


Скорей всего - это просто первая радость эвристики или полной  дури движка каспера.

----------


## Sanja

Geser, ты где-то писал о новой эвристике каспера.
4 и 6 ясно - почти-почти разные вещи/

1. Эвристик у каспа в базах и работает почти со всеми версиями!
2. Эвристика в 6 каспере - не виртуальная а реальная... поэтому на вирус тотале она вряд ли появится...

----------


## Rene-gad

Общий привет,
я просмотрел этот топик - и не понял, в чём его глубокий смысл.
Народ закачивает неизвестные файлы на онлайн-анализатор и получает лог - это ОК. Но вести этот топик имееет смысл *только* в том случае, если в репорт кроме имени подозрительного файла ещё и путь к нему, и связанные с ним реестровые записи попадут. 
Ну возьмём хотя-бы хрестоматийный пример svchost.exe:

\%System%\*svchost.exe* = системный файл.
\recycler\*svchost.exe* =Troj/Zapchas-I
%System%\Wins\*svchost.exe* =W32.Welchia.Worm
%WinDir%\*SVCHOST.EXE* =W32/Jeefo

Пройдите сами для смеха с гуглой через имена файлов, помещённые в этом топике. Разбег результатов будет ещё более разительный.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Общий привет,
> я просмотрел этот топик - и не понял, в чём его глубокий смысл.
> Народ закачивает неизвестные файлы на онлайн-анализатор и получает лог - это ОК. Но вести этот топик имееет смысл *только* в том случае, если в репорт кроме имени подозрительного файла ещё и путь к нему, и связанные с ним реестровые записи попадут. 
> Ну возьмём хотя-бы хрестоматийный пример svchost.exe:
> 
> \%System%\*svchost.exe* = системный файл.
> \recycler\*svchost.exe* =Troj/Zapchas-I
> %System%\Wins\*svchost.exe* =W32.Welchia.Worm
> %WinDir%\*SVCHOST.EXE* =W32/Jeefo
> ...


Здравствуйте!
Смысл заключается в том, что в этой теме народ постит результаты проверки зверей которые были пойманы исключительно ручками. Т.е. которых не видел установленный на компютере антивирус. Так выборка будет по настоящему случайной и объективной. Также составляется промежуточный отчет ввиде графика. Все очень интересно придумано. :Smiley:  
Я вот даже выделил свой антивирусник. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RiC

> Общий привет,
> я просмотрел этот топик - и не понял, в чём его глубокий смысл.
> Народ закачивает неизвестные файлы на онлайн-анализатор и получает лог - это ОК.


Смысл этого топика немного другой, из него можно видеть эффективнось различных антивирусов против ITW, то-есть живности реально обитающей на компьютерах пользователей, а не против устаревших к чертям на момент тестирования колекций и соревновании в скорости пополнения базы "коллекционнными" экземплярами (aka VB120%).

----------


## Alexey P.

> Общий привет,
> я просмотрел этот топик - и не понял, в чём его глубокий смысл.
> Народ закачивает неизвестные файлы на онлайн-анализатор и получает лог - это ОК. Но вести этот топик имееет смысл *только* в том случае, если в репорт кроме имени подозрительного файла ещё и путь к нему, и связанные с ним реестровые записи попадут. 
> Ну возьмём хотя-бы хрестоматийный пример svchost.exe:
> 
> \%System%\*svchost.exe* = системный файл.
> \recycler\*svchost.exe* =Troj/Zapchas-I
> %System%\Wins\*svchost.exe* =W32.Welchia.Worm
> %WinDir%\*SVCHOST.EXE* =W32/Jeefo
> ...


 По именам файлов и их размещению нельзя судить о том - вредоносный это софт или нет. Кроме как для смеха, более ни для чего это не пригодно.
 Вот по детектированию антивирусами - да, но никак не наоборот.

----------


## DDD

Странно как-то...
судя по промежуточным результатам один из лучших авирей DrWeb  :Smiley: 
(по крайней мере лучше и Каспера и Нода)
хотя из опыта своего и знакомых:
каспер защищает от вирей получше дрвеба,
у кого стоит НОД говорят - ни один вирь не прошел...
и напоследок: 
при копировании профиля ХР, спайдер дрвеба нашел кучу вирей в темповских файлах ИЕ, которых он и напропускал ранее  :Smiley:  
Базы дрвеба обновлялись регулярно

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

> при копировании профиля ХР, спайдер дрвеба нашел кучу вирей в темповских файлах ИЕ, которых он и напропускал ранее  
> Базы дрвеба обновлялись регулярно


потому и нашел, что базы обновились :-)

----------


## Rene-gad

> По именам файлов и их размещению нельзя судить о том - вредоносный это софт или нет. Кроме как для смеха, более ни для чего это не пригодно.


Только по именам, как я уже тоже сказал - нельзя, по именам и размещению - можно заподозрить. А если к этому ещё есть информация о связанных с этими файлами реестровых записях можно с очень высокой вероятностью судить об этом. Но всё это касается только тех файлов, которые уже каким либо образом активны в системе.
Если же проверяется какой-нибудь скачанный либо полученный с почтой файл, то его имя, которое зачастую компилируется ГСЧ, ни в коем случае не является его trade mark и в этом случае его проверка - священная обязанность каждого пользователя. Но логи о сканировании зтого файла именно по этой причине не несут полезной информации для других.



> Вот по детектированию антивирусами - да, но никак не наоборот.


Антивирусы часто ошибаются. Здесь уже интуиция необходима. У меня уже были случаи, (хотя и не часто): файл не детектится никем, посылаю его на известные мне адреса, через пару часов файл уже детектится Каспером, в течение суток - остальными.

----------


## Rene-gad

> судя по промежуточным результатам один из лучших авирей DrWeb  (по крайней мере лучше и Каспера и Нода)
> при копировании профиля ХР, спайдер дрвеба нашел кучу вирей в темповских файлах ИЕ, которых он и напропускал ранее


То, что Доктор кучу вирей где-то нашёл, ещё не значит, что он лучше остальных. Вспомним для сравнения хотя бы поиск врагов народа в 30-е годы - полстраны были врагами, вторая половина боролась против них.
Кстати, могли бы Вы сказать, что *конкретно* нашёл у Вас Доктор? 
АФАИК Каспер, например, не алармирует, если файл хотя содержит сам по себе вирусные сигнатуры, но не может быть запущен.

----------


## DDD

> То, что Доктор кучу вирей где-то нашёл, ещё не значит, что он лучше остальных. Вспомним для сравнения хотя бы поиск врагов народа в 30-е годы - полстраны были врагами, вторая половина боролась против них.
> Кстати, могли бы Вы сказать, что *конкретно* нашёл у Вас Доктор? 
> АФАИК Каспер, например, не алармирует, если файл хотя содержит сам по себе вирусные сигнатуры, но не может быть запущен.


Следуя вашей логике, чем меньше вирей находит антивир - тем лучше? :Cheesy:  
и при чем здесь 30-е годы ??

Что конкретно тогда нашел Дрвеб сказать не могу, комп был не мой да и давненько это было.
Каспер такой файл и не лечит??? тогда это дыра

----------


## Mamont

> при чем здесь 30-е годы ??


Тогда у полстраны, что были врагами, стоял КАВ, а у второй половины, которая против них боролась - ДРВЕБ.

ЗЫ. Или наоборот.

----------


## sergey-uuu

> ... Так выборка будет по настоящему случайной и объективной. Также составляется промежуточный отчет ввиде графика. Все очень интересно придумано.


Извините..если есть график статистики -где его можно посмотреть?

----------


## RiC

> Извините..если есть график статистики -где его можно посмотреть?


Можно, последний подсчёт - - http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=106
Но чтобы его увидеть предётся зарегистрироваться  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Следуя вашей логике, чем меньше вирей находит антивир - тем лучше? и при чем здесь 30-е годы ??


Да при том, что далеко не всё, что опредляется тем или иным антивирусом, как *вирус= враг народа* , на самом деле *вирусом= врагом народа* является. Если бы Вы могли подвесить список того, что у Вас *нашёл* Доктор и *не нашёл* Каспер, можно было бы дискутировать в этом направлении дальше.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Тогда у полстраны, что были врагами, стоял КАВ, а у второй половины, которая против них боролась - ДРВЕБ.
> 
> ЗЫ. Или наоборот.


 Угу. А Ньютон с ноутбуком сидел под яблоней и ждал, пока яблоко упадет. 
ЗЫ: У него, видимо, макафи стоял.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Странно как-то...
> судя по промежуточным результатам один из лучших авирей DrWeb 
> (по крайней мере лучше и Каспера и Нода)


 Мне думается, ничего странного - народ пользуется халявным CureIt.
Аналогичной утилиты, работающей с любого носителя без установки, имхо, нет - другие антивирусы предлагают только утилиты для отдельных видов заразы либо полную установку антивируса.

----------


## Sarg-On

Внесу свой вклад в эту игру; номер 1 - позор Каспера, триумф Симантека  :Cheesy: 

0mcamcap.exe

AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.24.2006	TR/Dldr.Harnig.BJ.2	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2006	could be infected with an unknown virus	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.24.2006	Proxy.CGD	
BitDefender	7.2	05.24.2006	Win32.Worm.Mytob.1.Gen	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.24.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.24.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.24.2006	Trojan.Proxy.890	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.16	05.23.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2226	05.24.2006	Win32/Cosiam!generic	
Ewido	3.5	05.24.2006	Proxy.Small.bo	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.24.2006	W32/Small.BO!tr	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.23.2006	could be infected with an unknown virus	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.24.2006	Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.BO	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.24.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4768	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1440	05.22.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1555	05.24.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanProxy.Daemonize	
Norman	5.90.17	05.24.2006	W32/Downloader	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.24.2006	Trj/Jupillites.G	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	05.24.2006	Trojan.Jupillites	
TheHacker	5.9.8.147	05.24.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.24.2006	Trojan.Proxy.890

----------


## Sarg-On

номер 2 - "Бобика знают все..." почти

bbsvtjhuh.exe

AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.24.2006	TR/Dldr.Ha.bq.202.C	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.24.2006	Worm/Bobax.KD	
BitDefender	7.2	05.24.2006	Trojan.Bobic.A	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.24.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.24.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.24.2006	Win32.Proxed	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.16	05.23.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2226	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	05.24.2006	Worm.Bobic.am	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.24.2006	W32/Bobax.A!worm	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.24.2006	Net-Worm.Win32.Bobic.am	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.24.2006	Net-Worm.Win32.Bobic.am	
McAfee	4768	05.23.2006	W32/Bobax.worm.gen	
Microsoft	1.1440	05.22.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1555	05.24.2006	a variant of Win32/Bobax	
Norman	5.90.17	05.24.2006	W32/Spybot.AOMT	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.24.2006	W32/Bobax.CP.worm	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.24.2006	W32/Bobax-DB
Symantec	8.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.147	05.24.2006	W32/Bobic.am	
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	Worm.Win32.Bobic.am	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.24.2006	Net-Worm.Win32.Bobic.am

----------


## Sarg-On

номер 3 - хвала софосу и фортинету

dxvwclxg.exe

AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.24.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.24.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.24.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.24.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.24.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.16	05.23.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2226	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.24.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.24.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4768	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1440	05.22.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1555	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.17	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.24.2006	appears to be a 'zip bomb'	
Symantec	8.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.147	05.24.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.24.2006	no virus found

----------


## Sarg-On

номер 4 - мутант номера 3

dxvwwfyc.exe

AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.24.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.24.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.24.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.24.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.24.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.16	05.23.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2226	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.24.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.24.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4768	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1440	05.22.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1555	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.17	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.24.2006	appears to be a 'zip bomb'	
Symantec	8.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.147	05.24.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.24.2006	no virus found

----------


## Sarg-On

номер 5 - торжество эвристики

loader2.exe

AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.24.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.24.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.24.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.24.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.24.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.10111	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.16	05.23.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2226	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.24.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4768	05.23.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1440	05.22.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1555	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.17	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	05.24.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.147	05.24.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.24.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.10111

----------


## kvit

Complete scanning result of "___1053", received in VirusTotal at 05.25.2006, 09:05:35 (CET).

AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.24.2006	no virus found
Authentium	4.93.8	05.25.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.24.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	05.24.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	05.25.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.24.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.24.2006	Worm.Scano.Z
DrWeb	4.33	05.25.2006	Win32.HLLM.Perf
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.17	05.25.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2227	05.25.2006	VBS/Areses!generic
Ewido	3.5	05.24.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.24.2006	VBS/Scano.Z
F-Prot	3.16c	05.24.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.24.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.25.2006	Email-Worm.Win32.Scano.ag
McAfee	4769	05.24.2006	W32/Areses.dr
Microsoft	1.1440	05.22.2006	TrojanDropper:VBS/Numuen.M
NOD32v2	1.1556	05.25.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.17	05.24.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.24.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.05.0	05.25.2006	W32/Bagle-GY
Symantec	8.0	05.25.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.8.147	05.24.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	05.24.2006	Email-Worm.Win32.Scano.ag#1

----------


## Shu_b

Complete scanning result of "sysmon.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.26.2006, 17:02:18 (CET).
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.26.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.26.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.26.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.25.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.26.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.18	05.26.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.26.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4770	05.25.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1441	05.26.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1560	05.26.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus	
Norman	5.90.17	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.26.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.148	05.26.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.24.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.26.2006	suspected of Backdoor.Agobot.18


Complete scanning result of "dvb03a.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.26.2006, 20:53:47 (CET).
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.26.2006	TR/PSW.PdPi.CT.1.D	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	Win32:Goldun-BU	
AVG	386	05.26.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.26.2006	Trojan.Agent.MQ	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.26.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.26.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.26.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.18	05.26.2006	Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!HookDLL!Tr	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	Win32/Haxdoor!generic	
Ewido	3.5	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.26.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.26.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4771	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1441	05.26.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1561	05.26.2006	a variant of Win32/Haxdoor	
Norman	5.90.17	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.26.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.26.2006	Troj/Haxdor-Fam	
Symantec	8.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.148	05.26.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.26.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.26.2006	suspected of Malware.Agent.42


Complete scanning result of "dvb06a.sys", received in VirusTotal at 05.26.2006, 20:53:53 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.34.1.32	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	05.26.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.26.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.26.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.26.2006	Trojan.Haxdoor.E	
DrWeb	4.33	05.26.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.18	05.26.2006	Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!Sys!Trojan	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	Win32/Haxdoor!generic	
Ewido	3.5	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.26.2006	Haxdor!tr	
F-Prot	3.16c	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.26.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4771	05.26.2006	New Malware.z	
Microsoft	1.1441	05.26.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1561	05.26.2006	probably a variant of Win32/Haxdoor 	
Norman	5.90.17	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.26.2006	no virus found	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.26.2006	Troj/Haxdor-Fam	
Symantec	8.0	05.26.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.148	05.26.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	05.26.2006	Trojan.Spy.Haxdoor	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.26.2006	suspected of Trojan-Downloader.Agent.83


Промежуточные:

----------


## Geser

Мда, НОД и ВБА показали класс

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Мда, НОД и ВБА показали класс


В каком смысле?

----------


## Geser

> В каком смысле?


ПОследние 3 файла свежачки, но обнаружили зверей

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Интересно, что до какого-то момента результаты Avira и AntiVir были одинаковыми, а теперь разошлись.

----------


## Ilya_K

> ...
> Промежуточные:


А чем отличаются "подозрение" и "suspicious" на картинке?

----------


## Alexey P.

Complete scanning result of "kpem.sys", received in VirusTotal at 05.27.2006, 12:19:58 
(CET).

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result 
AntiVir		6.34.1.32	05.27.2006	TR/Click.Aplugi.D.3 
Authentium	4.93.8		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Avast		4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	no virus found 
AVG		386		05.26.2006	no virus found 
BitDefender	7.2		05.27.2006	Trojan.Duganss.A 
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		05.26.2006	no virus found 
ClamAV		devel-20060426	05.27.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		05.26.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.4177 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.19	05.26.2006	no virus found 
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ewido		3.5		05.26.2006	Downloader.Small 
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.27.2006	no virus found 
F-Prot		3.16c		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ikarus		0.2.65.0	05.27.2006	no virus found 
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.27.2006	no virus found 
McAfee		4771		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Microsoft	1.1441		05.27.2006	no virus found 
NOD32v2		1.1562		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Norman		5.90.17		05.26.2006	W32/DLoader.TKL 
Panda		9.0.0.4		05.26.2006	Trj/Downloader.IJC 
Sophos		4.05.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Symantec	8.0		05.27.2006	Trojan.Duganss 
TheHacker	5.9.8.149	05.26.2006	no virus found 
UNA		1.83		05.26.2006	no virus found 
VBA32		3.11.0		05.26.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.4177 

Aditional Information 
File size: 9601 bytes 
MD5: ad4295c354ad02ef53abfe32c8a2439f 
SHA1: c4f693cb9a4d2f543fd7d79605ee307225550771 

Complete scanning result of "msbd32.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.27.2006, 
12:26:16 (CET).

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result 
AntiVir		6.34.1.32	05.27.2006	TR/Click.Aplugi.D.1 
Authentium	4.93.8		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Avast		4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	no virus found 
AVG		386		05.26.2006	no virus found 
BitDefender	7.2		05.27.2006	no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		05.26.2006	no virus found 
ClamAV		devel-20060426	05.27.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		05.26.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.8595 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.19	05.26.2006	no virus found 
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ewido		3.5		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.27.2006	no virus found 
F-Prot		3.16c		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ikarus		0.2.65.0	05.27.2006	Trojan.Win32.Agent.HA 
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.27.2006	no virus found 
McAfee		4771		05.26.2006	Spy-Agent.n 
Microsoft	1.1441		05.27.2006	no virus found 
NOD32v2		1.1562		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Norman		5.90.17		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Panda		9.0.0.4		05.26.2006	Trj/Downloader.IJC 
Sophos		4.05.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Symantec	8.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
TheHacker	5.9.8.149	05.26.2006	no virus found 
UNA		1.83		05.26.2006	no virus found 
VBA32		3.11.0		05.26.2006	suspected of Trojan.Agent.52 

Aditional Information 
File size: 24576 bytes 
MD5: 642d68362a5f0ea548f4fae32685445b 
SHA1: 76d2c7f5b75246a8843e73ddd2c2a4d5eb81fad8 

Complete scanning result of "winlogon.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.27.2006, 
12:43:11 (CET).

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result 
AntiVir		6.34.1.32	05.27.2006	TR/Agent.HA 
Authentium	4.93.8		05.26.2006	W32/Agent.AFV 
Avast		4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	Win32:Trojano-2423 
AVG		386		05.26.2006	no virus found 
BitDefender	7.2		05.27.2006	no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		05.26.2006	no virus found 
ClamAV		devel-20060426	05.27.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		05.26.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.4177 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.19	05.26.2006	no virus found 
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ewido		3.5		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.27.2006	suspicious 
F-Prot		3.16c		05.26.2006	W32/Agent.AFV 
Ikarus		0.2.65.0	05.27.2006	Trojan.Win32.Agent.HA 
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.27.2006	Trojan.Win32.Agent.ha 
McAfee		4771		05.26.2006	Spy-Agent.n 
Microsoft	1.1441		05.27.2006	no virus found 
NOD32v2		1.1562		05.27.2006	Win32/Agent.HA 
Norman		5.90.17		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Panda		9.0.0.4		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Sophos		4.05.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Symantec	8.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
TheHacker	5.9.8.149	05.26.2006	no virus found 
UNA		1.83		05.26.2006	no virus found 
VBA32		3.11.0		05.26.2006	no virus found 

Aditional Information 
File size: 503808 bytes 
MD5: be9e2a6f3cc27c3f020eca2bad36ecc5 
SHA1: 58795c51af2038d596aebc3c85d9a649dd34ec58

----------


## Shu_b

> Интересно, что до какого-то момента результаты Avira и AntiVir были одинаковыми, а теперь разошлись.


Avira авира уже отсутствует в листе проверки зато появились новые: Authentium и Microsoft. (до перезда к 4 серии учитываться не будут)



> А чем отличаются "подозрение" и "suspicious" на картинке?


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=68782#post68782
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=68968#post68968

----------


## Alexey P.

Complete scanning result of "1.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 00:15:08 
(CET).

Antivirus	Version		Update		Result 
AntiVir		6.34.1.34	05.27.2006	Heuristic/Hijacker 
Authentium	4.93.8		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Avast		4.6.695.0	05.26.2006	Win32:Trojano-3141 
AVG		386		05.26.2006	no virus found 
BitDefender	7.2		05.27.2006	Dropped:Generic.Malware.Fldld.69478133 
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00		05.27.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV		devel-20060426	05.27.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb		4.33		05.26.2006	DLOADER.PWS.Trojan 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.19	05.26.2006	no virus found 
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2229	05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ewido		3.5		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.27.2006	suspicious 
F-Prot		3.16c		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Ikarus		0.2.65.0	05.27.2006	no virus found 
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.27.2006	no virus found 
McAfee		4771		05.26.2006	no virus found 
Microsoft	1.1441		05.27.2006	no virus found 
NOD32v2		1.1562		05.27.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus 
Norman		5.90.17		05.26.2006	W32/Suspicious_M.gen 
Panda		9.0.0.4		05.27.2006	Suspicious file 
Sophos		4.05.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
Symantec	8.0		05.27.2006	no virus found 
TheHacker	5.9.8.149	05.26.2006	no virus found 
UNA		1.83		05.26.2006	no virus found 
VBA32		3.11.0		05.26.2006	no virus found 

Aditional Information 
File size: 14164 bytes 
MD5: 41d60151c8de5fed95e27bc22bf62f31 
SHA1: ccf756533123daf0b9e51e62db2e1541c52b0397

----------


## maXmo

а вба ведь умеет в процентах выдавать степень похожести файла на вирусный, чего не пишет?

----------


## Nike

Complete scanning result of "STrey.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.29.2006, 18:02:22 (CET).
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.34.1.34	05.29.2006	BDS/RA-based.W	
Authentium	4.93.8	05.28.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.6.695.0	05.29.2006	Win32:Trojan-gen. {Delphi}	
AVG	386	05.29.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	05.29.2006	Backdoor.Ra.W	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	05.29.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	05.29.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	05.29.2006	BackDoor.Nechto	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.20	05.28.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2232	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	05.29.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16f	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.29.2006	Backdoor.Win32.RA-based.w	
McAfee	4772	05.29.2006	potentially unwanted program RemAdm-RemoteAdmin	
Microsoft	1.1441	05.29.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1565	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.17	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.29.2006	Bck/Radmin.W	
Sophos	4.05.0	05.29.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	05.29.2006	Infostealer	
TheHacker	5.9.8.150	05.29.2006	Backdoor/RA-based.w	
UNA	1.83	05.26.2006	Backdoor.RA	
VBA32	3.11.0	05.29.2006	no virus found

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Вот несколько свежих "зверей", отловлены сегодня моей автоматической системой:
AntiVir6.34.1.3405.29.2006 no virus found
Authentium4.93.805.28.2006 no virus found
Avast4.6.695.005.29.2006 no virus found
AVG38605.29.2006 no virus found
BitDefender7.205.29.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal8.0005.29.2006 no virus found
ClamAVdevel-2006042605.29.2006 no virus found
DrWeb4.3305.29.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT23.72.2105.29.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet12.6.223205.29.2006 no virus found
Ewido3.505.29.2006 no virus found
Fortinet2.77.0.005.29.2006 no virus found
F-Prot3.16f05.29.2006 no virus found
Ikarus0.2.65.005.29.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky4.0.2.2405.29.2006 no virus found
McAfee477205.29.2006 no virus found
Microsoft1.144105.29.2006 no virus found
NOD32v21.156505.29.2006 no virus found
Norman5.90.1705.29.2006 no virus found
Panda9.0.0.405.29.2006 no virus found
Sophos4.05.005.29.2006 no virus found
Symantec8.005.29.2006 no virus found
TheHacker5.9.8.15005.29.2006 no virus found
UNA1.8305.26.2006 no virus found
VBA323.11.005.29.2006 no virus found
--------
Вот второй экспонат из комплекта:
AntiVir6.34.1.3405.29.2006 no virus found
Authentium4.93.805.28.2006could be infected with an unknown virus
Avast4.6.695.005.29.2006 no virus foundAVG38605.29.2006 no virus foundBitDefender7.205.29.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal8.0005.29.2006 no virus found
ClamAVdevel-2006042605.29.2006 no virus found
DrWeb4.3305.29.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT23.72.2105.29.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet12.6.223205.29.2006 no virus found
Ewido3.505.29.2006 no virus found
Fortinet2.77.0.005.29.2006 no virus found
F-Prot3.16f05.29.2006could be infected with an unknown virus
Ikarus0.2.65.005.29.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky4.0.2.2405.29.2006 no virus found
McAfee477205.29.2006 no virus found
Microsoft1.144105.29.2006 no virus found
NOD32v21.156505.29.2006probably a variant of Win32/Locksky 
Norman5.90.1705.29.2006W32/Malware
Panda9.0.0.405.29.2006Suspicious file
Sophos4.05.005.29.2006 no virus found
Symantec8.005.29.2006 no virus found
TheHacker5.9.8.15005.29.2006 no virus found
UNA1.8305.26.2006 no virus found
VBA323.11.005.29.2006 no virus found
------
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.29.2006 TR/PWS.IExplore.dll 
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.29.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 05.29.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 05.29.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.29.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.29.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 05.29.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.21 05.29.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2232 05.29.2006 Win32/Fursto.C 
Ewido 3.5 05.29.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.29.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 05.29.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.29.2006 Trojan.PWS.Jetes 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.29.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4772 05.29.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 05.29.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1565 05.29.2006  no virus found 
Norman 5.90.17 05.29.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.29.2006 Trj/SrchSpy.F 
Sophos 4.05.0 05.29.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 05.29.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.150 05.29.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 05.29.2006 no virus found

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мдя. НОД хоть на один файл ругнулся, а VBA&DrWeb смолчали. Интересно...

----------


## Sarg-On

Странно, почему на вирус-тотал KAV  4.0.2.24; скормил бете KAV-6 тех же зверей, что и на вирус-тотал - в отличии от него, бета-КАВ не распознала только 1 зверя.

----------


## Sanja

Движот то тотже...
А распознала т.к Олег уже разослай фалй и сегодня были сигнатуры.

----------


## Sarg-On

вообще-то я о своих зверях говорил; то бишь - на вирустотале кав-4 много чего не распознал, а бета-6 практически в то же время распознала всех кроме одного

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Complete scanning result of "Parser.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.04.2006, 07:42:49 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.1.37 06.03.2006 TR/Virtl.LdPinch.J.1 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.02.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.02.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.04.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.03.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.03.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.03.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.26 06.03.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2240 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.03.2006 Not-A-Virus.VirTool.Win32.LdPinch.j 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.03.2006 W32/LDPinch 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.04.2006 VirTool.Win32.LdPinch.j 
McAfee 4776 06.02.2006 potentially unwanted program Generic PUP 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.04.2006  no virus found 
*NOD32v2 1.1577 06.04.2006  no virus found* 
Norman 5.90.17 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.03.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.05.0 06.03.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.04.2006 Hacktool.Keylogger 
TheHacker 5.9.8.154 06.01.2006 Trojan/LdPinch.j 
UNA 1.83 06.02.2006 VirTool.Win32.LdPinch 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.04.2006 suspected of Trojan-PSW.LdPinch.6 


Aditional Information 
File size: 219136 bytes 
MD5: fb7a9174e3159ebe70e2d77fb519336c 
SHA1: cd0f722e6c16b2e89c71821fe25d286cbb7a9d13

----------


## Alexey P.

>Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.04.2006 VirTool.Win32.LdPinch.j
 Это же инструмент из состава Пинчей (видимо, парсер украденных паролей). К теме треда это никаким боком не относится, не считать.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Complete scanning result of "servis.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.04.2006, 09:33:00 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.1.37 06.03.2006 TR/Spy.Agent.KF.2 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.02.2006 Win32:Trojano-3141 
AVG 386 06.02.2006 PSW.Agent.BRB 
BitDefender 7.2 06.04.2006 Trojan.Spy.Agent.HB 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.03.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.04.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.03.2006 Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.26 06.03.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2240 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.03.2006 Logger.Agent.kf 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.03.2006 Spy/Agent 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.04.2006 Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.kf 
McAfee 4776 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.04.2006  no virus found 
*NOD32v2 1.1577 06.04.2006 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus* 
Norman 5.90.17 06.02.2006 W32/Agent.ABZW 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.03.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.05.0 06.03.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.04.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.154 06.01.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.02.2006 Trojan.Spy.Win32.Agent 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.04.2006 Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.kf 


Aditional Information 
File size: 14164 bytes 
MD5: 41d60151c8de5fed95e27bc22bf62f31 
SHA1: ccf756533123daf0b9e51e62db2e1541c52b0397

----------


## Sanja

PPL.. Если кому не трудно - соберите в коллекцию что у вас есть / что нежалко и что не детектит кав. обратитесь ко мне в ПМ.

Дабы ответить вот на этот вопрос - 

"А ты не мог бы нам прислать архивчик запароленнный с семплами - так бы мы тебе сказали, сколько у нас "внутри" уже детектиться... новым эвристиком"

----------


## anton_dr

6 часов назад каспер его еще не знал

STATUS: FINISHEDComplete scanning result of "avz00002.dta", received in VirusTotal at 06.05.2006, 17:49:28 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.1.37 06.05.2006 Heuristic/Malware.Crypted.PSM 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.05.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.05.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.05.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.05.2006 TrojanProxy.Slaper.c 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.04.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.05.2006 Trojan.Spambot 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.28 06.04.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2243 06.05.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.05.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.05.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.02.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.05.2006 Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Slaper.c 
McAfee 4777 06.05.2006 Spam-MailBot 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.05.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1579 06.05.2006  no virus found 
Norman 5.90.17 06.05.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.04.2006 Trj/Slapened.A 
Sophos 4.05.0 06.05.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.05.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.155 06.05.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.02.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.05.2006 no virus found

----------


## Shu_b

Complete scanning result of "pmnnk.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.09.2006, 19:36:46 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.35.0.10	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Authentium	4.93.8	06.08.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	06.09.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	06.09.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.09.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.09.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	06.09.2006	Trojan.Virtumod	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.32	06.09.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2250	06.09.2006	Win32/Chisyne!generic	
Ewido	3.5	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.09.2006	suspicious	
F-Prot	3.16f	06.08.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.09.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4781	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1441	06.09.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1589	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.21	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.09.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.06.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.156	06.08.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	06.09.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	06.09.2006	Trojan.Virtumod

Промежуточные:

----------


## RiC

Добьём до 150 и начём следующую серию ?

Эти результаты взяты со Spy Killer`a -
Complete scanning result of "CopySoftwareFace.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.09.2006, 15:56:59 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.09.2006 Heuristic/Crypted
Authentium 4.93.8 06.08.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006 Win32:Swizzor-gen
AVG 386 06.08.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 06.09.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.08.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 06.09.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.32 06.09.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 06.09.2006 Adware.Lop
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 Adware/Lop
F-Prot 3.16f 06.08.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.09.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Lop.bc
McAfee 4780 06.08.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 06.09.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1588 06.09.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.09.2006 Adware/Lop
Sophos 4.06.0 06.09.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 06.09.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.156 06.08.2006 Adware/Lop.bc
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 Adware.Lop
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 Trojan.Win32.Agent.uq

Aditional Information
File size: 201314 bytes
MD5: 608378ccb3d672c47d0d1660031e74b9
SHA1: 0b9d93e9e6d9641fe60c7939879a6763ce0bfcaa

Complete scanning result of "mciaipt.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.09.2006, 15:40:57 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.09.2006 TR/Dldr.ConHook.AA
Authentium 4.93.8 06.08.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006 Win32:Conhook-K
AVG 386 06.08.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 06.09.2006 Trojan.Downloader.PV
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.08.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 06.09.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.10370
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.32 06.09.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 06.09.2006 Downloader.ConHook.aa
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 no virus found
F-Prot 3.16f 06.08.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.08.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.09.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.aa
McAfee 4780 06.08.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 06.09.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1588 06.09.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.09.2006 Suspicious file
Sophos 4.06.0 06.09.2006 Troj/Dloadr-XD
Symantec 8.0 06.09.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.156 06.08.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 06.08.2006 no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 23552 bytes
MD5: 1a9abf00ccba7135ac2ae5200b28e2a4
SHA1: f2e0025b74df73b34e15d0dd1a2781fff4322187

Complete scanning result of "dmhmy.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.09.2006, 05:08:42 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.08.2006 TR/Small.AA.9
Authentium 4.93.8 06.08.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.08.2006 Win32:Small-EK
AVG 386 06.08.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 06.09.2006 MemScan:Trojan.Small.AA
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.08.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.08.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 06.08.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.5401
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.32 06.09.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2248 06.08.2006 Win32/Alureon!generic
Ewido 3.5 06.08.2006 Trojan.Pakes
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16f 06.08.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.08.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.09.2006 no virus found
McAfee 4780 06.08.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 06.09.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1587 06.08.2006 Win32/Small.FB
Norman 5.90.21 06.08.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.08.2006 Trj/Domen.A
Sophos 4.06.0 06.08.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 06.09.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.156 06.08.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 06.08.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 06.08.2006 Trojan.Win32.Small.fb

Aditional Information
File size: 44048 bytes
MD5: 27dc18dc8e85e3c5c4a6c8bf3a2a5628
SHA1: 9a795a9f4934ecb419a7738c65e982a5c5091ee9

Complete scanning result of "csjok.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.09.2006, 05:13:39 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.08.2006 TR/Dldr.FFZ.110
Authentium 4.93.8 06.08.2006 W32/Downloader.ZYT
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.08.2006 Win32:Agent-IU
AVG 386 06.08.2006 Downloader.Agent.13.AV
BitDefender 7.2 06.09.2006 Trojan.Downloader.FFZ
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.08.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.08.2006 Trojan.Downloader.Agent-262
DrWeb 4.33 06.08.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.9145
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.32 06.09.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2248 06.08.2006 Win32/Alureon!generic
Ewido 3.5 06.08.2006 Downloader.Agent.uj
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 W32/Agent.UJ!tr.dldr
F-Prot 3.16f 06.08.2006 security risk named W32/Downloader.ZYT
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.08.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.09.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.uj
McAfee 4780 06.08.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 06.09.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1587 06.08.2006 a variant of Win32/Small.FB
Norman 5.90.21 06.08.2006 W32/Agent.ADGS
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.08.2006 Adware/Trebuh
Sophos 4.06.0 06.08.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 06.09.2006 Downloader
TheHacker 5.9.8.156 06.08.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 06.08.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Agent
VBA32 3.11.0 06.08.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.4316

Complete scanning result of "LinkOptimizer.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.06.2006, 19:38:26 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.34.1.37 06.06.2006 Heuristic/Crypted.Patched 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.05.2006 no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.06.2006 Win32:Agent-gen 
AVG 386 06.06.2006 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.06.2006 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.06.2006 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.06.2006 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.06.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.29 06.06.2006 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2244 06.06.2006 no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.06.2006 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.06.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.02.2006 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.06.2006 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.06.2006 no virus found 
McAfee 4778 06.06.2006 no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.06.2006 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1581 06.06.2006 probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.BQ 
Norman 5.90.17 06.06.2006 no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.05.2006 no virus found 
Sophos 4.05.0 06.06.2006 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.06.2006 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.155 06.05.2006 no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.06.2006 no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.06.2006 no virus found 


Aditional Information 
File size: 61599 bytes 
MD5: dcf5098cfc72500b3d8722917412fed4 
SHA1: 4783f864194e5fb655d508baad4c450ee260de84

Complete scanning result of "Win1145695.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.01.2006, 05:13:57 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.31.2006 Worm/VB.EE
Authentium 4.93.8 05.31.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.7.844.0 05.31.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.31.2006 Worm/VB.ST
BitDefender 7.2 05.31.2006 Worm.P2P.MsgGone.VB.A
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.31.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.31.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.31.2006 WIN.MACRO.SCRIPT.WORM.Virus
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.23 06.01.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2235 05.31.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.31.2006 Worm.VB.ee
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.31.2006 W32/Generic!worm.p2p
F-Prot 3.16f 05.31.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.31.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.01.2006 P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.ee
McAfee 4774 05.31.2006 W32/Generic.worm!p2p
Microsoft 1.1441 06.01.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1571 06.01.2006 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
Norman 5.90.17 05.31.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.31.2006 W32/VB.NJ.worm
Sophos 4.05.0 05.31.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 06.01.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.152 06.01.2006 W32/VB.ee
UNA 1.83 05.30.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.31.2006 P2P-Worm.Win32.VB.ee

Aditional Information
File size: 583680 bytes
MD5: 04b7e5bf82398350f27c53aa7b2a6565
SHA1: 3a8c8a1b71aa405036b52622dddbfb42e9d83b5e

Complete scanning result of "shehalx.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.01.2006, 05:19:17 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.31.2006 Worm/IRCBot.OD.2
Authentium 4.93.8 05.31.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.7.844.0 05.31.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.31.2006 BackDoor.Generic2.QFL
BitDefender 7.2 05.31.2006 Backdoor.IRCBot.HU
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.31.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.31.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.31.2006 Trojan.Starter.37
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.23 06.01.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2235 05.31.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.31.2006 Backdoor.IRCBot.od
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.31.2006 W32/IRCBot.OD!tr.bdr
F-Prot 3.16f 05.31.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.31.2006 Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.od
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.01.2006 Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.od
McAfee 4774 05.31.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 06.01.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1571 06.01.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.31.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.31.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.05.0 05.31.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 06.01.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.152 06.01.2006 Backdoor/IRCBot.od
UNA 1.83 05.30.2006 Backdoor.IRCBot
VBA32 3.11.0 05.31.2006 Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.od

Aditional Information
File size: 14336 bytes
MD5: 6930ced7deffaf575e19abd2c87f923b
SHA1: 90ebec74eeb9d8d6aac49d9b757b5a361ba85ae3

Complete scanning result of "Setup.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.29.2006, 23:05:52 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.29.2006 TR/Click.VB.LX.3
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.29.2006 Win32:VB-MO
AVG 386 05.29.2006 Clicker.CBL
BitDefender 7.2 05.29.2006 Trojan.Clicker.VB.DF
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.29.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.29.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.29.2006 Trojan.Popuper
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.21 05.29.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2232 05.29.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.29.2006 Hijacker.VB.lx
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.29.2006 Adware/AdMedia
F-Prot 3.16f 05.29.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.29.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.lx
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.29.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.lx
McAfee 4772 05.29.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 05.29.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1565 05.29.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.29.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.29.2006 Adware/Gmter
Sophos 4.05.0 05.29.2006 Troj/Clicker-CO
Symantec 8.0 05.29.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.150 05.29.2006 Trojan/Clicker.VB.lx
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 TrojanClicker.Win32.VB
VBA32 3.11.0 05.29.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.lx

Aditional Information
File size: 32768 bytes
MD5: 9e1cf0bd159111f85c6cc616de1106b2
SHA1: 98955f8d84dd76bb5540ad05318b739b1220f180

Complete scanning result of "wuauclt10.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 18:19:06 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 ADSPY/WinAD.AT.3
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 Win32:Trojano-1918
AVG 386 05.28.2006 Dropper.Generic.COC
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 Trojan.Dropper.Pakes.P
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 TrojanDropper.Pakes
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 Adware.Winad
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.20 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 Dropper.Pakes
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 Adware/WinAd
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pakes
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 potentially unwanted program Adware-WinAd
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 Win32/Adware.WUpd
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 Blazefind.F
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 Adware/WUpd
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 Trojan/Dropper.Pakes
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 TrojanDropper.Win32.Pakes
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pakes

Aditional Information
File size: 788189 bytes
MD5: 3d4f4ceda4452bfb1ee079b839070d4d
SHA1: 3eb98cc6add9abd9009001013f369dd4cd478d72

Complete scanning result of "defender23.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 17:21:41 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 no virus found
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.28.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 Trojan.Click.1227
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.19 05.26.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 W32/ADLOAD.EL!tr
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 no virus found
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 probably a variant of Win32/TrojanClicker.VB.LI
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 Trojan.Click.1227

Aditional Information
File size: 36864 bytes
MD5: 746235b2635a06d29723ed3632f502a4
SHA1: 14a4df262c66d6aba7c8ede698e581b854df28fb

Complete scanning result of "franc.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 18:22:32 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 Heuristic/Malware.Crypted.PSM
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.28.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 Dropped:Generic.Malware.SFYClwdld.14B1DC52
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.20 05.28.2006 Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!Trojan
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 Win32/Haxdoor!generic
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 Spy/Goldun
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 Trojan-Spy.Win32.Haxspy.ad
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 PWS-Goldun.dr
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 a variant of Win32/Spy.Goldun.EP
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 Suspicious file
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 Troj/Haxdor-Gen
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 suspected of Rootkit.Agent.10

Aditional Information
File size: 23790 bytes
MD5: 50fe75374014c941a8c13159766f08c5
SHA1: ca67cd7978dd43bb4741f5501c0606d4444e5453

Complete scanning result of "TFTP3232", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 18:22:43 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 no virus found
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 could be a corrupted executable file
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.28.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.20 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 no virus found
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 W32/Gaobot.MSG.worm
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 19456 bytes
MD5: edfc06439c377c126686a88afa38283d
SHA1: f9fc9b13a190b591f78af1d0d99757ad71e240ba

Complete scanning result of "uvmw1.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 17:57:46 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 Heuristic/Crypted.Patched
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 Win32:Agent-gen
AVG 386 05.28.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 Dialer.Silent
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.20 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.akq
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 New Malware.q
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 Suspicious file
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 15991 bytes
MD5: e4700f26f574aa2bec4f08ec1fe1ad67
SHA1: f572abfb39635264b0127abb28f4f4274cf50e04

Complete scanning result of "5.tmp", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 17:58:02 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 no virus found
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.28.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 MULDROP.Trojan
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.20 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 no virus found
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 probably a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.BQ
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 77824 bytes
MD5: b7f48a8002cfabb7bbe6ceb228553fd4
SHA1: 3c59225b6b4a7e4016cbe2e58d8f911bd6d88553

Complete scanning result of "INFOELSE.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.28.2006, 17:51:59 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.34 05.28.2006 Heuristic/Crypted
Authentium 4.93.8 05.28.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.26.2006 Win32:Swizzor-gen
AVG 386 05.28.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.28.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.27.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.28.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.20 05.28.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2229 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.28.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.28.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.26.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.28.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Swizzor.fh
McAfee 4771 05.26.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1441 05.28.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1562 05.27.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor
Norman 5.90.17 05.26.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.28.2006 Adware/Lop
Sophos 4.05.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.28.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.149 05.26.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.26.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.28.2006 no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 202346 bytes
MD5: 3747cd2ca86f96f68f16f2b0db58684b
SHA1: f17cc9c2cf81ba174d49c015dca793af6f651ab5

Complete scanning result of "SDVita.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.22.2006, 21:42:52 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.27 05.22.2006 no virus found
Authentium 4.93.8 05.22.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.22.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.22.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.21.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.22.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.22.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.14 05.21.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2221 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.22.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
F-Prot 3.16c 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.22.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CASClient.f
McAfee 4767 05.22.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1440 05.22.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1553 05.22.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.22.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.22.2006 Adware/FCHelp
Sophos 4.05.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.146 05.22.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.22.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.22.2006 no virus found

Сomplete scanning result of "AXVenore.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.22.2006, 21:50:41 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.27 05.22.2006 ADSPY/SurfSide.AQ
Authentium 4.93.8 05.22.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.22.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.22.2006 Trojan.Agent.LM
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.21.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.22.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.22.2006 Adware.Newads
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.14 05.21.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2221 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.22.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.22.2006 Adware/CasClient
F-Prot 3.16c 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.22.2006 no virus found
McAfee 4767 05.22.2006 potentially unwanted program Adware-CasClient
Microsoft 1.1440 05.22.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1553 05.22.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.22.2006 W32/Cmapp.A
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.22.2006 Spyware/SurfSideKick
Sophos 4.05.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.22.2006 Trojan.Cmapp
TheHacker 5.9.8.146 05.22.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.22.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.22.2006 no virus found

Complete scanning result of "Vga_Tick.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.22.2006, 21:57:29 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.27 05.22.2006 ADSPY/Lop.ad.24
Authentium 4.93.8 05.22.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.22.2006 Win32:Swizzor-gen
AVG 386 05.22.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.22.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.21.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.22.2006 Adware.Lop-130
DrWeb 4.33 05.22.2006 Trojan.Swizzor
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.14 05.21.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2221 05.22.2006 Win32/Swizzor
Ewido 3.5 05.22.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.22.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.22.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Lop.ag
McAfee 4767 05.22.2006 Swizzor.gen
Microsoft 1.1440 05.22.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1553 05.22.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor
Norman 5.90.17 05.22.2006 Swizzor.gen
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.22.2006 Adware/Lop
Sophos 4.05.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.146 05.22.2006 Trojan/Downloader.Swizzor
UNA 1.83 05.22.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.22.2006 Trojan.Swizzor

Complete scanning result of "memoone.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.22.2006, 22:01:17 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.27 05.22.2006 ADSPY/Lop.ad.24
Authentium 4.93.8 05.22.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.22.2006 Win32:Swizzor-gen
AVG 386 05.22.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.22.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.21.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.22.2006 Adware.Lop-130
DrWeb 4.33 05.22.2006 Trojan.Swizzor
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.14 05.21.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2221 05.22.2006 Win32/Swizzor
Ewido 3.5 05.22.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.22.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.22.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Lop.ag
McAfee 4767 05.22.2006 Swizzor.gen
Microsoft 1.1440 05.22.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1553 05.22.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor
Norman 5.90.17 05.22.2006 Swizzor.gen
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.22.2006 Adware/Lop
Sophos 4.05.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.146 05.22.2006 Trojan/Downloader.Swizzor
UNA 1.83 05.22.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.22.2006 Trojan.Swizzor

Complete scanning result of "w0019bed.dll.bac_a01412", received in VirusTotal at 05.22.2006, 22:21:42 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.27 05.22.2006 no virus found
Authentium 4.93.8 05.22.2006 W32/Downloader.VMT
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
AVG 386 05.22.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.22.2006 Trojan.Downloader.Agent.NQ
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.21.2006 no virus found
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.22.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.22.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.14 05.21.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2221 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.22.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
F-Prot 3.16c 05.22.2006 security risk named W32/Downloader.VMT
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.22.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahv
McAfee 4767 05.22.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1440 05.22.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1553 05.22.2006 no virus found
Norman 5.90.17 05.22.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.22.2006 no virus found
Sophos 4.05.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.146 05.22.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.22.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Agent
VBA32 3.11.0 05.22.2006 no virus found

Complete scanning result of "hopebold.exe", received in VirusTotal at 05.22.2006, 22:06:50 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.27 05.22.2006 Heuristic/Crypted
Authentium 4.93.8 05.22.2006 no virus found
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.22.2006 Win32:Swizzor-gen
AVG 386 05.22.2006 no virus found
BitDefender 7.2 05.22.2006 no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 05.21.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV devel-20060426 05.22.2006 no virus found
DrWeb 4.33 05.22.2006 no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.14 05.21.2006 no virus found
eTrust-Vet 12.4.2221 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ewido 3.5 05.22.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.22.2006 suspicious
F-Prot 3.16c 05.22.2006 no virus found
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.22.2006 no virus found
McAfee 4767 05.22.2006 no virus found
Microsoft 1.1440 05.22.2006 no virus found
NOD32v2 1.1553 05.22.2006 a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor
Norman 5.90.17 05.22.2006 no virus found
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.22.2006 Adware/Lop
Sophos 4.05.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
Symantec 8.0 05.22.2006 no virus found
TheHacker 5.9.8.146 05.22.2006 no virus found
UNA 1.83 05.22.2006 no virus found
VBA32 3.11.0 05.22.2006 no virus found

C:\WINDOWS\xfsqdenm.dll

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 ADSPY/BookedSpace.G.4
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.24.2006 Win32:Startpage-175
AVG 386 05.25.2006 Adware Generic.MDE
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.Bkspace
Ewido 3.5 05.25.2006 Adware.BookedSpace
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.24.2006 AdWare.BookedSpace.G
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.g
McAfee 4770 05.25.2006 potentially unwanted program Adware-BkdSpace
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/BookedSpace.S
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/BookedSpace
UNA 1.83 05.24.2006 Adware.BookedSpace

Aditional Information
File size: 537273 bytes
MD5: 742e4373b3611f8e9076482f34ac2bf4
SHA1: be8d9139ea881a0facf550d3d13083e64da18bdd

C:\WINDOWS\yzltfjsf.dll

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 ADSPY/BookedSpace.G.4
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.24.2006 Win32:Startpage-175
AVG 386 05.25.2006 Adware Generic.MDE
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.Bkspace
Ewido 3.5 05.25.2006 Adware.BookedSpace
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.24.2006 AdWare.BookedSpace.G
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BookedSpace.g
McAfee 4770 05.25.2006 potentially unwanted program Adware-BkdSpace
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/BookedSpace.S
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/BookedSpace
UNA 1.83 05.24.2006 Adware.BookedSpace

Aditional Information
File size: 562848 bytes
MD5: f9ca0f3257707e99e93fd907682961f0
SHA1: cde703a9a174c4f9f3e69a8a39d55c2eeb6db143

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\Tspd.exe

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 DR/Cmapp.A.1
BitDefender 7.2 05.25.2006 Dropped:Adware.Agent.E
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.WildMedia
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/Agent
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.e
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/Agent.ABLB.dropper
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/NewAds
Symantec 8.0 05.25.2006 Trojan.Cmapp

Aditional Information
File size: 66817 bytes
MD5: 36ead56ebdb0655df8aeeef4e561530d
SHA1: f9f4ec6cf1381dd229e33ce4b5809177846c22e3

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\sdexe.exe

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 TR/Dldr.PurityScan.CL.3
Avast 4.6.695.0 05.24.2006 Win32urityScan-P
AVG 386 05.25.2006 Downloader.Generic.ZMJ
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Trojan.PurityAd
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.17 05.25.2006 Win32/Clspring.Variant!Trojan
Ewido 3.5 05.25.2006 Downloader.PurityScan.cl
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 W32/EV!tr.dldr
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.24.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PurityScan.cl
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PurityScan.cl
McAfee 4770 05.25.2006 Downloader-EV
NOD32v2 1.1558 05.25.2006 probably a variant of Win32/Adware.MediaTickets
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/PurityScan.VP
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/PurityScan
UNA 1.83 05.24.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.PurityScan

Aditional Information
File size: 71168 bytes
MD5: 998638b9e8af170f95dc2b124c294266
SHA1: 82e328e70e888a6d31564da9493956abdf18f499

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\contexapp.exe

Antivirus Version Update Result
BitDefender 7.2 05.25.2006 Dropped:Adware.Casclient.G
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.Casclient
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/CasClient
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CASClient.g
NOD32v2 1.1558 05.25.2006 Win32/Adware.CASClient
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/CASClient.W.dropper

Aditional Information
File size: 236560 bytes
MD5: 8829b17f0320a29ba99de3e38fbc0a95
SHA1: 1dff05667b8e3e3a8aaf3e3c2a448cd0e9128b3e

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\minisetup2.exe

Antivirus Version Update Result
BitDefender 7.2 05.25.2006 Trojan.Agent.LM
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.FContext
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/CasClient
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CASClient.l
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/FCHelp

Aditional Information
File size: 156063 bytes
MD5: 80163082bd473693b3022753b5218b5a
SHA1: 022c088f9ff0e62c9c244d6b2f61329651e6692b

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\minisetup1.exe

Antivirus Version Update Result
BitDefender 7.2 05.25.2006 Trojan.Agent.LM
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.FContext
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/CasClient
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CASClient.l
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/CASClient.Y.dropper
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/Dyfuca

Aditional Information
File size: 174667 bytes
MD5: f2bcf37de4a32b50308627706fc65b4e
SHA1: 24f1cd006381858254d0a49705b621e920f74e59

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\JLDist.exe

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 DR/Clicker.Small.G.5
BitDefender 7.2 05.25.2006 Dropped:Trojan.Clicker.Small.G
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.Dh
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.17 05.25.2006 no virus found
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/Small
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.jf
McAfee 4770 05.25.2006 Zquest
NOD32v2 1.1558 05.25.2006 Win32/TrojanClicker.Small.JF
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/Agent.NMH.dropper
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/Deskwizz
Sophos 4.05.0 05.25.2006 Troj/Dloadr-NQ

Aditional Information
File size: 38035 bytes
MD5: f664c5520dabbc68521eca7fd615e8f6
SHA1: a086ccb604fa860b10321d24318ea360426e7c58

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alex\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\Tspd.dll

Antivirus Version Update Result
AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 ADSPY/Agent.E
AVG 386 05.25.2006 Adware Generic.NFF
BitDefender 7.2 05.25.2006 Adware.Agent.E
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Adware.WildMedia
Ewido 3.5 05.25.2006 Adware.Agent
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/Agent
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 05.24.2006 AdWare.Agent.E
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.e
McAfee 4770 05.25.2006 potentially unwanted program Adware-CasClient
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/Agent.ABLB
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/NewAds
Symantec 8.0 05.25.2006 Trojan.Cmapp
TheHacker 5.9.8.147 05.24.2006 Adware/Agent.e
UNA 1.83 05.24.2006 Adware.Agent


Aditional Information
File size: 69632 bytes
MD5: f0fb7af63b0cea31027b5e01a717c546

STATUS: FINISHEDComplete scanning result of "vbsys2.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.25.2006, 23:17:15 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result

AntiVir 6.34.1.32 05.25.2006 TR/Click.Agent.AC
Authentium 4.93.8 05.25.2006 W32/Downloader.YKO
AVG 386 05.25.2006 Clicker.CAU
DrWeb 4.33 05.25.2006 Trojan.Click.1140
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2227 05.25.2006 Win32/Pomelo!generic
Ewido 3.5 05.25.2006 Hijacker.Small
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 05.24.2006 Adware/Agent
F-Prot 3.16c 05.25.2006 security risk named W32/Downloader.YKO
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.25.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ac
Norman 5.90.17 05.24.2006 W32/Agent.AAMZ
Panda 9.0.0.4 05.25.2006 Adware/PurityScan
UNA 1.83 05.24.2006 TrojanClicker.Win32.Agent

Aditional Information
File size: 90112 bytes
MD5: 1d7583679957ce77207774def687e1e9
SHA1: eb00ccb938b94bd4fc29b004404a3e87613d2556

----------


## Alexey P.

Complete scanning result of "kpem.sys", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 00:56:15 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.35.0.10	06.09.2006	TR/Click.Aplugi.D.3	
Authentium	4.93.8	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	06.09.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2006	Trojan.Duganss.A	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.09.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.09.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	06.09.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.4177	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.33	06.10.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2250	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	06.09.2006	Downloader.Small	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16f	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.09.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4781	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1441	06.09.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1589	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.21	06.09.2006	W32/DLoader.TKL	
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.09.2006	Trj/Downloader.IJC	
Sophos	4.06.0	06.10.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	06.09.2006	Trojan.Duganss
TheHacker	5.9.8.156	06.08.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	06.09.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	06.09.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.4177


Complete scanning result of "msbd32.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 01:00:52 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.35.0.10	06.09.2006	TR/Click.Aplugi.D.1	
Authentium	4.93.8	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	06.09.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2006	no virus found	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.09.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.09.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	06.09.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.8595	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.33	06.10.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2250	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Ewido	3.5	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16f	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.09.2006	Trojan.Win32.Agent.HA	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.09.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4781	06.09.2006	Spy-Agent.n	
Microsoft	1.1441	06.09.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1589	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Norman	5.90.21	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.09.2006	Trj/Downloader.IJC	
Sophos	4.06.0	06.10.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
TheHacker	5.9.8.156	06.08.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	06.09.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	06.09.2006	suspected of Trojan.Agent.52

ЗЫ: Не, я симсов потихоньку начинаю уважать. Могут ведь, если захотят (это я и о первом файле, который по у них Trojan.Duganss, и вообще по проверкам за последние пару недель).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

STATUS: FINISHEDComplete scanning result of "super-porn-video.zip", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 11:11:55 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006 TR/Dldr.Dadobra.CF.2 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.09.2006 Downloader.Generic2.AQW 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006 Trojan.Downloader.OC 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.09.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.09.2006 Trojan.DownLoader.10144 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.09.2006 Downloader.Dadobra.cf 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 W32/Dadobra.CF!tr.dldr 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Dadobra.DD 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Dadobra.cf 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1590 06.10.2006 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006 W32/Dadobra.AOY 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.09.2006 Trj/SexDownload.C 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006 Trojan/Downloader.Dadobra.cf 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Dadobra 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Dadobra.cf

----------


## Alexey P.

Complete scanning result of "spoolsvv.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:02:25 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result	
AntiVir	6.35.0.10	06.10.2006	TR/Crypt.F.Gen	
Authentium	4.93.8	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
AVG	386	06.09.2006	no virus found	
BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2006	Trojan.Proxy.Agent.HW	
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.10.2006	no virus found	
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.09.2006	no virus found	
DrWeb	4.33	06.10.2006	Trojan.Spambot	
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.33	06.10.2006	no virus found	
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2250	06.09.2006	Win32/Vxidl!generic	
Ewido	3.5	06.10.2006	no virus found	
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
F-Prot	3.16f	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.10.2006	no virus found	
McAfee	4781	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Microsoft	1.1441	06.10.2006	no virus found	
NOD32v2	1.1591	06.10.2006	probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus	
Norman	5.90.21	06.09.2006	no virus found	
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.10.2006	Suspicious file	
Sophos	4.06.0	06.10.2006	no virus found	
Symantec	8.0	06.10.2006	Bloodhound.Tibs	
TheHacker	5.9.8.157	06.10.2006	no virus found	
UNA	1.83	06.09.2006	no virus found	
VBA32	3.11.0	06.09.2006	no virus found

----------


## MOCT

Complete scanning result of "NvVid.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:32:09 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006 Heuristic/Win32.Virus.HLLP 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006 could be infected with an unknown virus 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.09.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.10.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006 Win32/Unknown!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006 could be infected with an unknown virus 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1591 06.10.2006 probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006 W32/Haxdoor.SL.dropper 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.10.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 no virus found 

Aditional Information 
File size: 57422 bytes 
MD5: ad5af3cdb03a903e96fcea1a964c8fc7 
SHA1: 30b18fbcf5e242f06656856f550894b35cba9ad8 
Norman SandBox:
[ General information ]
* **IMPORTANT: PLEASE SEND THE SCANNED FILE TO: [email protected] - REMEMBER TO ENCRYPT IT (E.G. ZIP WITH PASSWORD)**.
* File might be compressed.
* Decompressing Unk3!FSG?.
* File length: 57422 bytes.
[ Changes to filesystem ]
* Creates file C:TEMP mp107.tmp.
* Creates file C:TEMPlack.gif.
[ Process/window information ]
* Creates a mutex NvVideoCenter.
[ Signature Scanning ]
* C:TEMP mp107.tmp (52814 bytes) : no signature detection.
* C:TEMPlack.gif (50254 bytes) : W32/Haxdoor.SL.

==================================================  ==================
Complete scanning result of "tmpf00.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:35:40 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.09.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.10.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1591 06.10.2006 a variant of Win32/Haxdoor 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006 W32/Haxdoor.SL.dropper 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.10.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 suspected of Trojan-Dropper.Microjoin.2 

Aditional Information 
File size: 52814 bytes 
MD5: 81050798e6e16a08838fcc32012b0ef6 
SHA1: 3d29bad224866e935d558ea7b005e31bab139c2d 
Norman SandBox:
[ General information ]
* **IMPORTANT: PLEASE SEND THE SCANNED FILE TO: [email protected] - REMEMBER TO ENCRYPT IT (E.G. ZIP WITH PASSWORD)**.
* File might be compressed.
* Decompressing Unk3!FSG?.
* File length: 52814 bytes.
[ Changes to filesystem ]
* Creates file C:TEMPlack.gif.
[ Signature Scanning ]
* C:TEMPlack.gif (50254 bytes) : W32/Haxdoor.SL.
==================================================  ==================
Complete scanning result of "vbsys2.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:37:58 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006 TR/Click.Agent.AC 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006 W32/Trojan.CHU 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.09.2006 Clicker.BZK 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.10.2006 Trojan.Click.1127 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006 Win32/Pomelo!generic 
Ewido 3.5 06.10.2006 Hijacker.Agent.ac 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 Adware/Agent!018 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006 destructive program named W32/Trojan.CHU 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ac 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ac 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1591 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006 W32/Agent.ZTW 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.10.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 TrojanClicker.Win32.Agent 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ac 

Aditional Information 
File size: 90112 bytes 

==================================================  ==================
Complete scanning result of "vinm32.dll", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:39:55 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006 Heuristic/Backdoor.Injector 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006 Win32:Haxdoor-BW 
AVG 386 06.09.2006 BackDoor.Generic2.JNB 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Haxdoor.GB 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.10.2006 BackDoor.Haxdoor.195 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006 Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!HookDLL!Tr 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006 Win32/Haxdoor!generic 
Ewido 3.5 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Haxdoor.gb 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.gb 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.gb 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006 BackDoor-BAC.dll 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1591 06.10.2006 a variant of Win32/Haxdoor 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.10.2006 Bck/Haxdoor.GP 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006 Troj/Haxdor-Fam 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 Backdoor.Haxdoor 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 suspected of Trojan-PSW.LdPinch.9 

Aditional Information 
File size: 34898 bytes 
MD5: 6bbfca49575aa2fc7e2ea5de511e7ee4 
SHA1: d44d2ec7e4a738a5188f996d4907b8fd5eb2dbe1 
==================================================  ==================
Complete scanning result of "winm32.sys", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:43:12 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.09.2006 BackDoor.Generic2.FZB 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006 Trojan.Haxdoor.E 
DrWeb 4.33 06.10.2006 BackDoor.Haxdoor.195 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006 Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!Sys!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006 Win32/Haxdoor!generic 
Ewido 3.5 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Haxdoor.gb 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.gb 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006 BackDoor-BAC.gen 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1591 06.10.2006 Win32/Haxdoor 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006 Troj/Haxdor-Fam 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 no virus found 

Aditional Information 
File size: 4096 bytes 
MD5: dd7bd671f980d9b5b2c94ec675db71e9 
SHA1: eae5f42942e976b5dcc540c4a98ee378e85a2f7b 
==================================================  ==================
Complete scanning result of "winm64.sys", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2006, 16:46:50 (CET).
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006 Win32:Haxdoor-BJ 
AVG 386 06.09.2006 BackDoor.Generic2.QQE 
BitDefender 7.2 06.10.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.09.2006 Trojan.Haxdoor.F 
DrWeb 4.33 06.10.2006 BackDoor.Haxdoor.195 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.33 06.10.2006 Win32/Haxdoor.Variant!Sys!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006 Win32/Haxdoor!generic 
Ewido 3.5 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Haxdoor.gb 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.10.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.gb 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006 BackDoor-BAC.gen 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.10.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1591 06.10.2006 a variant of Win32/Haxdoor 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.10.2006 Troj/Haxdor-Fam 
Symantec 8.0 06.10.2006 Trojan.Goldun 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 Trojan.Spy.Haxdoor 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.09.2006 suspected of Trojan-Downloader.Agent.83 

Aditional Information 
File size: 17040 bytes 
MD5: 56b259b7a0a88ad7cbc62c455558828d 
SHA1: 2c9da26e9fa54bc20224c2f071422923ac81ef28

----------


## Shu_b

ну вы блин даёте.... (:

----------


## MOCT

> ну вы блин даёте.... (:


в каком таком смысле? :-)
кстати, а где же новые игроки в рейтинге? Мелкософт и т.п.

----------


## Shu_b

> в каком таком смысле? :-)


Да вот, прорвало вас... :-)



> кстати, а где же новые игроки в рейтинге? Мелкософт и т.п.


В следующей версии теста.

----------


## Alexey P.

> кстати, а где же новые игроки в рейтинге? Мелкософт и т.п.


 А что толку с почти нулевых значений. Кроме широко известной классики - ничего, увы.
 Authentium частенько криптованные файлы считает битыми. Наивный.

----------


## MOCT

> А что толку с почти нулевых значений. Кроме широко известной классики - ничего, увы.


отрицательный результат - тоже результат



> Authentium частенько криптованные файлы считает битыми. Наивный.


он наверно формат PE по стандарту рассматривает, а там куча отхождений от эталона может быть

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Complete scanning result of "mp3_player.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.11.2006, 22:34:43 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.10.2006  no virus found 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.11.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.11.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.10.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.11.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.11.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.34 06.11.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2250 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.11.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.11.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.11.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4781 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.11.2006  no virus found 
*NOD32v2 1.1592 06.11.2006  no virus found* 
Norman 5.90.21 06.09.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.11.2006  no virus found 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.11.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.11.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.157 06.10.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Banload 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.11.2006 no virus found 


Aditional Information 
File size: 577311 bytes 
MD5: 73f9e27c39cf8852d95005c6dd956e81 
SHA1: 4b15178cfdefd436c39eb2f7abca3cd3345059b3

----------


## Terry

> Complete scanning result of "mp3_player.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.11.2006, 22:34:43 (CET


 Гмм... плиз файлик в студию ( на [email protected] в архиве с паролем, с пометкой в теме FALSE ), слишком мы подозрительно одиноки в детектировании этого файла  :Sad: 
 Спасибо за сотрудничество!  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Гмм... плиз файлик в студию ( на [email protected] в архиве с паролем, с пометкой в теме FALSE ), слишком мы подозрительно одиноки в детектировании этого файла 
>  Спасибо за сотрудничество!


Привет!
Файл обязательно отправлю. Не вопрос. :Wink:

----------


## MedvedD

STATUS: FINISHEDComplete scanning result of "SFR2.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.13.2006, 09:55:04 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.10 06.13.2006  no virus found 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.12.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.11.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.12.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.13.2006  no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.12.2006  no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.12.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.13.2006 Trojan.MulDrop.1025 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.35 06.13.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2253 06.13.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.13.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.13.2006  no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.12.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.12.2006 Trojan.Win32.StartPage.aak 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.13.2006  no virus found 
McAfee 4782 06.12.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.13.2006  no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1595 06.12.2006  no virus found 
Norman 5.90.21 06.12.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.12.2006  no virus found 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.13.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.13.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.158 06.12.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.09.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.12.2006 no virus found 

PS: Рекламируется как средство взлома защиты СтарФорс. Это ложное дедектирование или всё-таки пытаются впарить трояна?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Complete scanning result of "upAYB_unk.int", received in VirusTotal at 06.14.2006, 12:16:06 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.13 06.14.2006 ADSPY/Lop.ag.23.E 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.14.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.13.2006 Win32:Swizzor-gen 
AVG 386 06.13.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.14.2006 Trojan.Swizzor.DH 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.13.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.13.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.13.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.37 06.14.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2256 06.14.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.14.2006  no virus found 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.14.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.13.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.14.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.14.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Swizzor.dv 
McAfee 4783 06.13.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1441 06.14.2006 C2.Lop.dldr 
NOD32v2 1.1598 06.14.2006 Win32/TrojanDownloader.Swizzor 
Norman 5.90.21 06.14.2006 Swizzor.gen.F 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.13.2006 Adware/Lop 
Sophos 4.06.0 06.14.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.14.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.159 06.14.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.13.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.13.2006 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Swizzor.dv 
VirusBuster 4.3.7:9 06.13.2006 no virus found 


Aditional Information 
File size: 62570 bytes 
MD5: d7d0309e1f54dea1099af06488b21c7e 
SHA1: a833f75f5502328acccd5a8ffd06c0521851a18c

----------


## Shu_b

Может всётаки лучше начать новую серию?
Вот тут и VirusBuster добавили...

----------


## anton_dr

Поддерживаю. Ток заодно б итоги подбить. И вывесить тут в последнем мессадже, и в первом новой темы

----------


## Shu_b

> Ток заодно б итоги подбить.


Так они подбиты - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=74529#post74529

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Complete scanning result of "188239238121.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.25.2006, 17:55:07 (CET).

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.35.0.16 06.25.2006  no virus found 
Authentium 4.93.8 06.23.2006  no virus found 
Avast 4.7.844.0 06.23.2006  no virus found 
AVG 386 06.25.2006  no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 06.25.2006 Generic.Malware.SF.066A9ACB 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 06.24.2006 (Suspicious) - DNAScan 
ClamAV devel-20060426 06.23.2006  no virus found 
DrWeb 4.33 06.25.2006 Trojan.PWS.Stormpay 
eTrust-InoculateIT 23.72.49 06.25.2006  no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 12.6.2272 06.23.2006  no virus found 
Ewido 3.5 06.25.2006 Trojan.Stormpay 
Fortinet 2.77.0.0 06.25.2006 suspicious 
F-Prot 3.16f 06.23.2006  no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.23.2006  no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.25.2006 Backdoor.Win32.Agent.abk 
McAfee 4792 06.23.2006  no virus found 
Microsoft 1.1481 06.25.2006  no virus found 
*NOD32v2 1.1622 06.25.2006  no virus found* 
Norman 5.90.21 06.23.2006  no virus found 
Panda 9.0.0.4 06.25.2006 Suspicious file 
Sophos 4.07.0 06.25.2006  no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 06.25.2006  no virus found 
TheHacker 5.9.8.164 06.23.2006  no virus found 
UNA 1.83 06.23.2006  no virus found 
VBA32 3.11.0 06.24.2006 Trojan.PWS.Stormpay 
VirusBuster 4.3.7:9 06.25.2006 no virus found 


Aditional Information 
File size: 14177 bytes 
MD5: c2e983697293405aed42a20f3c477add 
SHA1: 5b43ea7551b0827b1462b8533b674d095633d863

----------


## Nike

Предложили почитать книжку:

Complete scanning result of "_____.zl9", received in VirusTotal at 06.26.2006, 11:35:02 (CET).
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.35.0.16	06.26.2006	TR/Dldr.Small.AXL.1
Authentium	4.93.8	06.23.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.23.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	06.25.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	06.26.2006	BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.24.2006	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.26.2006	Trojan.Downloader.Small-1573
DrWeb	4.33	06.26.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.10639
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.49	06.25.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2275	06.26.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	06.26.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.26.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16f	06.23.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.26.2006	Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.uv
McAfee	4792	06.23.2006	New Malware.n
Microsoft	1.1481	06.25.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1623	06.26.2006	a variant of Win32/TrojanDownloader.Delf.AJD
Norman	5.90.21	06.26.2006	W32/Downloader
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.25.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.07.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.8.165	06.26.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	06.23.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
VirusBuster	4.3.7:9	06.25.2006	no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 13255 bytes
MD5: 3ae822a90ccf5ed870adbe6c1020b611
SHA1: f5838ffaac552210fba05817f395bb826096277b
Norman SandBox:
[ General information ]
* **IMPORTANT: PLEASE SEND THE SCANNED FILE TO: [email protected] - REMEMBER TO ENCRYPT IT (E.G. ZIP WITH PASSWORD)**.
* File length: 13255 bytes.

[ Changes to filesystem ]
* Creates file C:WINDOWSTEMPcsrss.exe.

[ Changes to registry ]
* Sets value "Q"="Q" in key "HKCUSoftwareMicrosoftWindows".

[ Network services ]
* Looks for an Internet connection.
* Opens URL: http://rikoger.com/*****/una.exe.

[ Security issues ]
* Starting downloaded file - potential security problem.

[ Process/window information ]
* Modifies other process memory.
* Attemps to open C:WINDOWSTEMPcsrss.exe NULL.




это то, что эта штука скачивает:

Complete scanning result of "una.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.26.2006, 11:22:22 (CET).
Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.35.0.16	06.26.2006	HEUR/Crypted.Modified
Authentium	4.93.8	06.23.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.23.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	06.25.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	06.26.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.24.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.26.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	06.25.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.49	06.25.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2275	06.26.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	06.26.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.26.2006	suspicious
F-Prot	3.16f	06.23.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.26.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.apu
McAfee	4792	06.23.2006	no virus found
Microsoft	1.1481	06.25.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1623	06.26.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.21	06.26.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.25.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.07.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	06.26.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.8.165	06.26.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	06.23.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	06.26.2006	suspected of Trojan-PSW.PdPinch.1
VirusBuster	4.3.7:9	06.25.2006	no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 22528 bytes
MD5: bc74e3cafb917b9041985211a5e7f76e
SHA1: 2a2161528cd672a55695034ea0f3b0d950ad3a16

----------


## mvlab

Complete scanning result of "WarezP2P_TDL.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.28.2006, 11:56:13 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.35.0.19	06.28.2006	no virus found
Authentium	4.93.8	06.28.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.27.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	06.27.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	06.28.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.27.2006	Downloader.Agent.h (Not a Virus)
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.27.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	06.27.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.10412
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.51	06.27.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2279	06.28.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	06.28.2006	Downloader.Small
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.28.2006	P2P/Warez
F-Prot	3.16f	06.28.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.28.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.28.2006	not-a-virus :Cheesy: ownloader.Win32.Agent.h
McAfee	4794	06.27.2006	no virus found
Microsoft	1.1481	06.28.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1629	06.28.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.21	06.27.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.27.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.07.0	06.28.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	06.28.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.8.166	06.28.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	06.27.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	06.27.2006	Trojan.DownLoader.10412
VirusBuster	4.3.7:9	06.27.2006	no virus found

----------


## kvit

Complete scanning result of "___1042", received in VirusTotal at 07.02.2006, 09:38:21 (CET).

AntiVir	6.35.0.19	07.01.2006	no virus found
Authentium	4.93.8	06.30.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.29.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	06.30.2006	Exploit
BitDefender	7.2	07.02.2006	[email protected]
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	07.01.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060426	07.01.2006	Worm.Scano.AB-1
DrWeb	4.33	07.01.2006	Win32.HLLM.Perf
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.55	07.01.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2283	06.30.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	07.01.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	07.01.2006	VBS/Scano.Z
F-Prot	3.16f	06.30.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.30.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	07.02.2006	Email-Worm.Win32.Scano.e
McAfee	4797	06.30.2006	potentially unwanted program Hoax-LocalIFrame
Microsoft	1.1481	07.01.2006	TrojanDropper:VBS/Numuen.M
NOD32v2	1.1636	07.01.2006	Win32/Scano.AJ
Norman	5.90.21	06.30.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	07.01.2006	no virus found
Sophos	4.07.0	07.02.2006	W32/Bagle-GY
Symantec	8.0	07.02.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.8.167	06.30.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	06.30.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	07.02.2006	Email-Worm.Win32.Scano.ag#1
VirusBuster	4.3.7:9	07.01.2006	VBS.Scano.AQ

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Здравствуйте!
Всем тем, кто оставляет свои сообщения в данной теме большая просьба внимательно прочитайте еще раз сообщение уважаемого Gesera на первой странице данной темы. Здесь надо постить результаты проверки зверей пойманных исключительно Вами, т. е. которых не видел установленный на компьютере антивирус.

По моему некоторые не предерживаются этого правила или не совсем допоняли суть данного теста.  :Embarassed:  В результате чего статистика может быть не совсем достоверной.

Предложение такое: Выделять установленный на компьютере антивирус (например жирным шрифтом) в результатах проверки. :Wink:  

Заранее Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## kvit

Если это касается моего последнего поста, то я ничего и не ловил, просто получил по почте достаточно подозрительное вложение, и решил проверить на virustotal-е....

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Если это касается моего последнего поста, то я ничего и не ловил, просто получил по почте достаточно подозрительное вложение, и решил проверить на virustotal-е....


Здравствуйте!
Эта просьба была адресована Всем, а не только Вам. Я давно уже хотел про это написать. :Smiley:  

А что у Вас антивирус почту не проверяет или его вообще на компьютере нет?!

Я думаю Ваш пост можно засчитать только в том случае, если установленный на компьютере антивирус (с обновленными базами) пропустил письмо с вирусом. :Smiley:

----------


## kvit

В данный момент не стоит (точнее с очень устаревшей базой, ну и соответственно с отключенным резидентным модулем)... А почту вообще никогда не проверяет...

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> В данный момент не стоит (точнее с очень устаревшей базой, ну и соответственно с отключенным резидентным модулем)... А почту вообще никогда не проверяет...


Без антивируса на компьютере нельзя! Антивирус с устаревшими базами - это все равно, что его на компьютере нет. :Stick Out Tongue:  

Так какой у Вас антивирус стоит?

----------


## Geser

Хватит флудить  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Ikarus 0.2.65.0 06.30.2006 no virus found
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 07.02.2006 Email-Worm.Win32.Scano.e

Странно это т.к Икарус использует движок Каспа

----------


## Geser

Далее  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5802

----------

